#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  "Белый шум" и бардо

## Нико

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...88%D1%83%D0%BC

Вот тут про "белый шум" из Вики, снят фильм 2004 года....

Этим феноменом (общением с умершими через статику радиоприёмников) занимались некоторые исследователи XX века. Есть идеи или гипотезы?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

За открытие белого радио шума дали нобелевку, так он является реликтовым излучением, оставшимся от большого взрыва. Третий курс технического вуза и никакой мистики.

----------

Алик (18.06.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015), Шавырин (18.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> общением с умершими через статику радиоприёмников


Устарело. Уже несколько лет как умершие перешли в гигагерцовый диапазон, подключаются к незапароленым роутерам и регистрируются в соц.сетях!

----------

Neroli (18.06.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Паня (18.06.2015), Сергей Хос (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Устарело. Уже несколько лет как умершие перешли в гигагерцовый диапазон, подключаются к незапароленым роутерам и регистрируются в соц.сетях!


Если это не шутка, технично поясните,как это происходит)

----------


## Мария Дролма

А как насчет общения с умершими с использованием внутренней антенны  :Smilie:  Так сказать белый шум спиритизма ?

----------


## Нико

Я б хотела к Вансусу обратиться. Может ли ему это кто-то передать?

----------


## Дубинин

> Если это не шутка, технично поясните,как это происходит)


Так эта- пользуйся моментом..:

----------

Neroli (18.06.2015), Сергей Хос (18.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Общайся пока с живыми, с мертвыми еще успеешь ))

----------

Neroli (18.06.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Дубинин (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Общайся пока с живыми, с мертвыми еще успеешь ))


Так мы же скоро мёртвыми будем)

----------


## Мария Дролма

Наверное здесь также является важным фактор наблюдателя и наблюдаемого, в белом шуме. Я бы не удивилась такому раскладу. Но на самом деле думаю нет в этом пользы. Просто только как разведка внешнего пространства. Вообще умершим не досуг передавать послания. Хотя конечно всяк бывает. Уж если нужно достучатся и без шума. Простите за подобные невполнебуддийскиевысказывания .

----------


## Дубинин

> Так мы же скоро мёртвыми будем)


Мёртвый- это значит прекратится прежнее (совсем), а будет чего или нет- без разницы- органы общения- кончились..)) (да и память о прежнем по вашим рассказкам бардовским- быстро теряется).

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Так мы же скоро мёртвыми будем)


Люччее когда нам не нужно будет возвращаться для разговоров.  Уж лучше все успеть до того.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Мёртвый- это значит прекратится прежнее (совсем), а будет чего или нет- без разницы- органы общения- кончились..)) (да и память о прежнем по вашим рассказкам бардовским- быстро теряется).


Это где такое сказано  о памяти бардовской? И органы общения... если существо способно ощущать и эмоции испытывать оно однозначно может общаться. До получения нового рождения вполне осознают если не страдали психическими заболеваниями, и то шоры сумасшествия тоже быстро проходят.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так мы же скоро мёртвыми будем)


Вот тогда и пообщаемся всласть )))

----------

Нико (18.06.2015)

----------


## Ридонлиев

Нико, они слышат то, что хотят слышать. На этих записях нет ничего отчетливого, понятного для другого наблюдателя Это как 30 минут сидеть и фтыкать, глядя на ковер в одну точку - мозгу станет скучно, начнутся интерпритации, покажется, что обнаружил новый смысл в изображении. Или как смотреть на облака. И это не про бардо, они якобы слышат тех, кто умер давным-давно, тех, кто по буддийским представлениям, давно переродился. Короче, они слышат то, что хотят слышать и приписывают это тем, от кого хотели бы это услышать.
Зачем мертвым магнитофоны и другая техника, если бы они могли бы взаимодействовать с живыми? Это в наш техно-век мозг развлекается, пытаясь уловить смысл в бессмысленном хаосе звуков, сгенерированных каким-либо устройством.
А чем вызван интерес? Я думал, буддисты на такую наживку ловиться не должны, слишком много расхождений с Учением у этих техно-медиумов. И них, определенно, мертвецы после смерти не перерождаются - что и хочет обычный западный обыватель-христианин.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Так мы же скоро мёртвыми будем)


Прикидываешь как бы и "оттуда" продолжать писать на БФ?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Дубинин (18.06.2015), Нико (18.06.2015), Паня (18.06.2015), Сергей Хос (18.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015), Шавырин (18.06.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

"Трансляция Оттуда. Слушай Голос и думай!" ( "Демчог & Охлобыстин" (?) )

http://www.ottuda.ru/

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Касательно возможности воспринимать существ бардо

Абхидхармакоша, глава III, карика 14




> _может быть увидено [теми,кто принадлежит] к одному с ним роду,
> [а также] посредством чистого божественного глаза._
> 
> Его видят только те существа в промежуточном состоянии, которые принадлежат к общему с ним роду. [Кроме того], его видят и те, кто наделен [способностью] наиболее чистого «божественного» зрения, порождаемой высшим знанием. Однако обычным зрением, получаемым при рожде- нии2, увидеть его нельзя




По поводу сознавания чего-либо существами бардо

Карика 15




> *С замутненным сознанием*, испытывая вожделение, оно устремляется к месту
> [своей будущей] формы существования.



Ну и еще немного про "вменяемость" существа бардо:

карика 16:




> _— В сутре говорится о четырех [состояниях] при вхождении в матку. — Каковы же они?_
> 
> _— Первое: [существо] входит в полном сознании._ 
> Но не пребывает и не покидает [материнскую матку] в полном сознании.
> 
> — Второе: так же, то есть в полном сознании, и пребывает. 
> Оно существует [в матке] в полном сознании. Слово так же означает: так же входит [в нее в полном сознании].
> 
> _— Третье: то же самое, и покидает._
> ...


Карика 17:



> Три [типа] вхождения в лоно — у чакравартина и двух самосущих (т.е. будд и пратьекабудд). У *остальных* [живых существ] — *четвертый* [тип вхождения в материнское лоно] — так это определено.

----------

Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Нико (18.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, они слышат то, что хотят слышать. На этих записях нет ничего отчетливого, понятного для другого наблюдателя Это как 30 минут сидеть и фтыкать, глядя на ковер в одну точку - мозгу станет скучно, начнутся интерпритации, покажется, что обнаружил новый смысл в изображении. Или как смотреть на облака. И это не про бардо, они якобы слышат тех, кто умер давным-давно, тех, кто по буддийским представлениям, давно переродился. Короче, они слышат то, что хотят слышать и приписывают это тем, от кого хотели бы это услышать.
> Зачем мертвым магнитофоны и другая техника, если бы они могли бы взаимодействовать с живыми? Это в наш техно-век мозг развлекается, пытаясь уловить смысл в бессмысленном хаосе звуков, сгенерированных каким-либо устройством.
> А чем вызван интерес? Я думал, буддисты на такую наживку ловиться не должны, слишком много расхождений с Учением у этих техно-медиумов. И них, определенно, мертвецы после смерти не перерождаются - что и хочет обычный западный обыватель-христианин.


Я этого не исключаю. Скорее всего, так и есть. Но после просмотра фильма, который сочла полной фантастикой, решила погуглить про это и нарыла много информации.... Забыла имена этих исследователей, в том числе, там была одна супружеская пара, они поклялись друг другу, что, когда первый из них умрёт, он передаст ""оттуда" сообщение другому через белый шум. Так и случилось вроде. 

Меня это не особо интересует, но я знаю одно: с умершими, пока они ещё в бардо, можно общаться через сны. Информацию обычно сообщают относительно достоверную. И даже на уровне физической материи в первые дни после смерти они что-то могут творить из бардо. 

После 49 дней, имхо, всё остальное во сне или привидевшееся - это "ла", по-тибетски. Т.е. остаток любимой Хосом сущности умершего существа в этом мире и измерении. Такое понятие тоже есть у тибетцев. Циникам и гопникам этого не осознать).

----------


## Поляков

> Если это не шутка, технично поясните,как это происходит)


Конечно, не шутка. А происходит технически также, как и в случае с белым шумом (с небольшими различиями, типа умершему приходится подделывать заголовок http-соообщения), ну вы же понимаете.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

фу, все это ньюэйж какой-то! только классическое столовращение канонично!

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Дубинин (18.06.2015), Ридонлиев (18.06.2015), Сергей Хос (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## sergey

> За открытие белого радио шума дали нобелевку, так он является реликтовым излучением, оставшимся от большого взрыва. Третий курс технического вуза и никакой мистики.


Может я что-то не знаю или путаю, но по-моему это разные вещи.
Понятие "белый шум", как это описано в статье из Вики по ссылке Нико, описывает просто шум с определенным спектром - _равномерным_. И как там же написано, в природе или технике такого, строго говоря, быть не может (у такого шума была бы бесконечная мощность), но белым во многих случаях можно считать шум с _равномерным спектром в некотором диапазоне частот_.
Происхождение шума тут не играет никакой роли - его можно генерировать, он может возникать при каких-то процессах...
Реликтовое излучение, т.е. излучение, возникшее на ранних этапах эволюции вселенной - это излучение с _неравномерным_ спектром, а именно со спектром, характерным для излучающего тела с определенной температурой (2.7К).
Вот тут https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 примерно в середине странички справа есть график, видно, что спектр ничуть не равномерный, а типичный такой "колокол".
Т.е. реликтовое излучение и белый шум - это разные вещи.

----------

Neroli (18.06.2015), Буль (20.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Демчог & Охлобыстин"


Я не слышала о такой тантре. Просветите?)

----------


## Нико

> фу, все это ньюэйж какой-то! только классическое столовращение канонично!


Так вы же сами, отче, нашим отсталым верующим умам подсказывали, что наука идёт семимильными шагами в сторону раскрытия вопроса сознания. .... Или я вас с кем-то спутала? :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Может я что-то не знаю или путаю, но по-моему это разные вещи.
> Понятие "белый шум", как это описано в статье из Вики по ссылке Нико, описывает просто шум с определенным спектром - _равномерным_. И как там же написано, в природе или технике такого, строго говоря, быть не может (у такого шума была бы бесконечная мощность), но белым во многих случаях можно считать шум с _равномерным спектром в некотором диапазоне частот_.
> Происхождение шума тут не играет никакой роли - его можно генерировать, он может возникать при каких-то процессах...
> Реликтовое излучение, т.е. излучение, возникшее на ранних этапах эволюции вселенной - это излучение с _неравномерным_ спектром, а именно со спектром, характерным для излучающего тела с определенной температурой (2.7К).
> Вот тут https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 примерно в середине странички справа есть график, видно, что спектр ничуть не равномерный, а типичный такой "колокол".
> Т.е. реликтовое излучение и белый шум - это разные вещи.


Я думаю, что не имеют значения на этом форуме такие ньюансы.  Включите телевизор , ненастроенный ни на какой канал, увидишь мельтешение точек - это и есть реликтовое излучение. Чем не белый шум ? В первом приближении любой шум белый.

----------

Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Я не слышала о такой тантре. Просветите?)


Демчог - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%E5...F0%EE%E2%E8%F7 

Охлобыстин - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%F5...ED%EE%E2%E8%F7

Наслаждайтесь  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Я думаю, что не имеют значения на этом форуме такие ньюансы.  Включите телевизор , ненастроенный ни на какой канал, увидишь мельтешение точек - это и есть реликтовое излучение. Чем не белый шум ? В первом приближении любой шум белый.





> РЕЛИКТ (от лат. relictum - остаток) - организм, вещь или явление, сохранившиеся как пережиток минувших эпох, как остаток далекого прошлого.
> 
> _Большой Энциклопедический словарь. 2000._


Реликтовое излучение - это излучение, которое возникло на начальных стадиях эволюции вселенной. Оно предсказывается в теории "большого взрыва" и было обнаружено экспериментально. Ну причем тут точечки на экране телевизора? В телевизоре просто шум.

Насчет того, что любой шум - белый, это скорее не первое приближение, а нулевое, как в нулевом приближении любая переменная - константа.)))

Собственно, я зачем написал - чтобы уменьшить уровень "мистицизма".) Реликтовое излучение - все-таки действительно вещь в каком-то смысле удивительная - излучение, которому уже миллиарды лет, свидетель совсем другого состояния вселенной (хотя в отношении "удивительности" - это, конечно, кто как смотрит, удивляется-то человек). А белый шум - это просто один из видов шума, случайный шум, у которого нет корреляции по времени (или по другим координатам).

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Амир

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...88%D1%83%D0%BC
> 
> Вот тут про "белый шум" из Вики, снят фильм 2004 года....
> 
> Этим феноменом (общением с умершими через статику радиоприёмников) занимались некоторые исследователи XX века. Есть идеи или гипотезы?


В отличие от "Просветлённых", которые видят всё "как оно есть", простым ЖС всё видится через "призму" их восприятия и ума. Эта дельта между тем что есть на самом деле и нашим восприятием достаточно большая и при определённой тренировке можно изменять своё восприятие за счёт этой дельты. Таким образом создаются так называемые "сенсорные пространства", когда кто то в ответ на какие либо объективные феномены получает субъективный сигнал в своих ощущениях. Примером может служить "виноградная лоза", когда ищут воду. Соответственно, сигналы можно получать посредством чего угодно, даже по средством "белого шума".  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Я этого не исключаю. Скорее всего, так и есть. Но после просмотра фильма, который сочла полной фантастикой, решила погуглить про это и нарыла много информации.... Забыла имена этих исследователей, в том числе, там была одна супружеская пара, они поклялись друг другу, что, когда первый из них умрёт, он передаст ""оттуда" сообщение другому через белый шум. Так и случилось вроде. 
> 
> Меня это не особо интересует, но я знаю одно: с умершими, пока они ещё в бардо, можно общаться через сны. Информацию обычно сообщают относительно достоверную. И даже на уровне физической материи в первые дни после смерти они что-то могут творить из бардо. 
> 
> После 49 дней, имхо, всё остальное во сне или привидевшееся - это "ла", по-тибетски. Т.е. остаток любимой Хосом сущности умершего существа в этом мире и измерении. Такое понятие тоже есть у тибетцев. Циникам и гопникам этого не осознать).


Мне кажется что еще можно учитывать искривления во времени и пространстве.  Так например (не в тему конечно, но все же) в Норвегии в прошлом- позапрошлом году была выловлена из моря маленькая девочка что-то около года, примечательно что она была в спасательном круге Титаника, одета в соответствующую одежду.Когда подняли записи из архивов такой ребенок был обнаружен среди пасажиров. Кроме того было и фото ее с мамой перед посадкой на Титаник. Естественно это поставило в тупик местную полицию, но факт остается фактом. Это показывали по всем новостным каналам. Публиковали в газетах. Получается наша вселенная таит много того о чем современная наука не имеет представления и Вики здесь как последняяя инстанция отпадает. Все настолько пронизывает друг друга, настолько тонко, что действительно какие то кармические взаимосвязи могут притянуть или даже бессознательно нарисовать , подтвердить материально контакт посредством белого шума с давно умершими личностями, почему нет?! Кроме того Если принять во внимание так называемые хроники Акаши, то все существует одновременно в одной точке , а наши воображения рисуют нам безграничные по разнообразию переживания, пустота не исключат ни существования , ни не существования и включает все сразу. ))

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Поверьте, это точно фейк. Как среди гуманитариев и традиционных религий, так и среди научной среды, увы, полно не просто проходимцев и шизотериков, но и цветет пышным цветом желтизна в сми - это просто ср-во заработка, не более.

Если бы в момент катастрофы титаника образовался бы (опустим как именно) такой локальный эффект как кротовая нора (для перемещения в пространстве) или замедление времени (скорость объекта стремится к световой или он находится в поле тяготения гиганской массы) - то это бы оказалось фатальным вообще для всей планеты. Учебник физики ср. школы для старших классов.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Так например (не в тему конечно, но все же) в Норвегии в прошлом- позапрошлом году была выловлена из моря маленькая девочка что-то около года, примечательно что она была в спасательном круге Титаника, одета в соответствующую одежду


Этих пассажиров с Титаника пачками вылавливают.
http://4stor.ru/histori-for-life/551...-titanika.html
Вывод: если хочешь верить в чудо - не гугли  :Frown: 

Мария, а вы в каком году живете, а то "прошлый-позапрошлый" - в инете это 1994 г

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну причем тут точечки на экране телевизора? В телевизоре просто шум.


 Если настроить телевизор на свободную от вещания частоту, то вроде как около 1% помех на экране будут вызваны реликтовым излучением.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Реликтовое излучение - это излучение, которое возникло на начальных стадиях эволюции вселенной. Оно предсказывается в теории "большого взрыва" и было обнаружено экспериментально. Ну причем тут точечки на экране телевизора? В телевизоре просто шум.


Где-то в лекциях Л.Зеленого упоминалось про то, что оно ловится ТВ антеной . Если попадется, дам ссылку. 
Если рассуждать логически, то например,  тут говорится http://postnauka.ru/video/48337, что милиметровые антены ловят реликтовые волны,  а это как раз УКВ диапазон, который может влиять на ТВ антену. Думаю, что все можно посчитать, переведя 3 кельвина в длину волны.  

Если хотите проявить рассудительность -- вперёд. Я за бесплатно этим не люблю заниматься, хотя могу.

PS 

чуть позже заменил https://goo.gl/0qoa5h за бесплатно:



> 160,4 ГГц (микроволновое излучение), что соответствует длине волны 1,9 мм

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), sergey (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> тут говорится http://postnauka.ru/video/48337


Очень интересно. Но меня смущает, что для "объяснения всего всего" приходится вводить дополнительные сущности. 
В данном случае "темное вещество/темная материя". А почему не "божья воля", например?

----------


## sergey

> Если настроить телевизор на свободную от вещания частоту, то вроде как около 1% помех на экране будут вызваны реликтовым излучением.


Ага, увидел, что пишут про это. Если это и так, 1% на фоне остальных 99% обычных тепловых шумов (и м.б. какие-то другого происхождения, не знаю) можно и не заметить. :Smilie: 
Но бывает, что и мифы ходят (см. "Разрушители мифов").
Вот тут эту тему (реликтового излучение на экране ТВ) обсуждают.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

"темная" энергия и материя не лишние сущности, а строго научные вытекающие из наблюдений сущности.

дополнительные сущности на протяжении всей истории науки активно вводятся теоретически потом они доказываются или нет практически.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Очень интересно. Но меня смущает, что для "объяснения всего всего" приходится вводить дополнительные сущности. 
> В данном случае "темное вещество/темная материя". А почему не "божья воля", например?


тогда всем придется покаиться  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> "темная" энергия и материя не лишние сущности, а строго научные вытекающие из наблюдений сущности.
> 
> дополнительные сущности на протяжении всей истории науки активно вводятся теоретически потом они доказываются или нет практически.


Так в том то и дело, что это какой-то бесконечный процесс. 



> _Пока неизвестно, из чего состоит темная материя. Если мы возьмем обычные частицы стандартной модели и скажем: «А не может ли она состоять из этих же частиц?» — ответ будет отрицательный. Поэтому приходится изобретать какие-то новые частицы._


Так мы никогда ничего не узнаем, все время что-то изобретать приходится.

----------

Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так в том то и дело, что это какой-то бесконечный процесс.


это, как я не раз писал тут и есть парадигма научной картины мира. Ее же не специально выдумывают ради ублажения прихотей, это наблюдаемая реальность, нравиться она кому либо или нет. С ней приходиться считаться и пытаться ее объяснять. Теоретический предел "делимости" уже установлен и давно - это планковские величины. Пока - так, что потом - узнаем в будущем). Западная цивилизация только только по историческим масштабам вырвалась из варварства. Не будьте к ней так нетерпеливо критичны))



> Так мы никогда ничего не узнаем, все время что-то изобретать приходится.


Я тут поделил на ноль. Как же вы собираетесь что-то "узнавать" без расширения кругозора? Ну вот верующие всех религий имеют у себя Откровение - сумму ограниченных знаний требуемых только для совершенно конкретных целей.

----------


## Neroli

> Я тут поделил на ноль.


Да, туго вам пришлось.  :Frown: 




> Как же вы собираетесь что-то "узнавать" без расширения кругозора?


Для меня расширение кругозора = это именно что *узнавать*, а не вводить и изобретать сущностей. Ну типа раньше что-то происходило непонятное - это черти, а теперь частицы)) Подход то один и тот же.

Что же насчет всего остального, меня преследует одна мысль, я ее у Зеланда вычитала (читала для расширения кругозора), что электрон ведет себя то как волна то как частица, потому что ее поведение зависит от желания/мнения экспериментатора. 
И так типа вся Вселенная себя ведет. 
А вдруг это правда и нету там никакого "на самом деле"?
К тому же это примиряет читтаматру с наукой.

----------

Лося (19.06.2015), Мария Дролма (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вдруг это правда и нету там никакого "на самом деле"?
> К тому же это примиряет читтаматру с наукой.


Оль, ты меня убила наповал). И мы сейчас будем соглашаться с доводами лиц мужского пола, которые нам навязывают всякие "откровения" и "суммы ограниченных знаний"?  Мы для этого родились?))))

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Этих пассажиров с Титаника пачками вылавливают.
> http://4stor.ru/histori-for-life/551...-titanika.html
> Вывод: если хочешь верить в чудо - не гугли 
> 
> Мария, а вы в каком году живете, а то "прошлый-позапрошлый" - в инете это 1994 г


Хаха, я ж говорю искривление времени. Что-то то напутала значит, просто по тв это показывали недавно. И опять же в газете пудликация... я видимо даты пропускала.

----------


## Neroli

> Хаха, я ж говорю искривление времени.


Я так и подумала  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Оль, ты меня убила наповал).


Ой, то на ноль кто-то делит, то наповал убивается. Пора нам с форумом друг от друга отдохнуть.  :Wink:

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Поверьте, это точно фейк. Как среди гуманитариев и традиционных религий, так и среди научной среды, увы, полно не просто проходимцев и шизотериков, но и цветет пышным цветом желтизна в сми - это просто ср-во заработка, не более.
> 
> Если бы в момент катастрофы титаника образовался бы (опустим как именно) такой локальный эффект как кротовая нора (для перемещения в пространстве) или замедление времени (скорость объекта стремится к световой или он находится в поле тяготения гиганской массы) - то это бы оказалось фатальным вообще для всей планеты. Учебник физики ср. школы для старших классов.


Окей а как насчет перемещения в миры неких нимф или как это еще называется? Как подкрепление история о рождении Ачи, бабушки Джигтен Сумгена? 
 Я отчаяно нуждаюсь в чудесах..))

----------


## Нико

> Ой, то на ноль кто-то делит, то наповал убивается. Пора нам с форумом друг от друга отдохнуть.


А как же я буду без тебя-то? :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> =Мария Дролма;712826]Окей а как насчет перемещения в миры неких нимф или как это еще называется? Как подкрепление история о рождении Ачи, бабушки Джигтен Сумгена? 
>  Я отчаяно нуждаюсь в чудесах..))


Не волнуйтесь, чудес много, очень много! Но если Вы заметили, сейчас тут идёт повальная тенденция их развенчать и свести к глюкам не совсем адекватных людей. Так что крепитесь).

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, туго вам пришлось.


мне вообще не просто жить))





> Что же насчет всего остального, меня преследует одна мысль, я ее у Зеланда вычитала (читала для расширения кругозора), что электрон ведет себя то как волна то как частица, потому что ее поведение зависит от желания/мнения экспериментатора.


Неверный вывод, не от экспериментатора, а от эксперимента. Я еще полтора года назад пытался донести до С.Хоса простую мысль, что мыслящий "субъект" не обязательный элемент в процессе обмена информацией (термин не в смысле обмена данными между живыми людьми - это фундаментальная категория).




> И так типа вся Вселенная себя ведет. 
> А вдруг это правда и нету там никакого "на самом деле"?
> К тому же это примиряет читтаматру с наукой.


Мы не можем на данном этапе "это самое дело" установить как окончательное. Но можем прилагая некоторые усилия строить более-менее работоспособные модели этого "всего". В этом смысл. В противном случае - да здравствуют рога зайца потому что все можно.

----------


## Фил

> В противном случае - да здравствуют рога зайца потому что все можно.


А третьего не дано?  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А третьего не дано?


Фил, щас вам за этот вопрос простыню про закон "исключённого третьего", не дай Аллах, ещё напишут. Мало не покажется).

----------

Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Не волнуйтесь, чудес много, очень много! Но если Вы заметили, сейчас тут идёт повальная тенденция их развенчать и свести к глюкам не совсем адекватных людей. Так что крепитесь).


Глюкам не совсем адекватных людей... Это о том что король голый нельзя говорить?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, щас вам за этот вопрос простыню про закон "исключённого третьего", не дай Аллах, ещё напишут. Мало не покажется).


Нет, просто как Балакирева троллить - это пожалуйста.
А как Наука - это "святое"!
"Это что же, если фальсификации нет, значит всё дозволено ?!"

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Если настроить телевизор на свободную от вещания частоту, то вроде как около 1% помех на экране будут вызваны реликтовым излучением.


Только если опустить этот телевизор в жидкий азот, приделать к нему большую антенну и перепаять схему на прием других частот.

----------

Буль (20.06.2015), Ондрий (19.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Хаха, я ж говорю искривление времени.


С искривлением времени вы сталкиваетесь ежедневно, если пользуетесь навигатором или телефоном с GPS/ГЛОНАСС: поскольку спутники летают высоко над землей (и летают быстро) часы на борту идут быстрее (что компенсируется некоторым замедлением из-за их высокой скорости) чем на земле (микросекунды в день). Ошибка со временем накапливается и может дать погрешность измерения координат вплоть до десятков метров. Чтобы избежать этого эффекта, часы перед запуском спутника специально замедляют (вводится релятивистская поправка). Вот вам и чудеса, самые настоящие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Глюкам не совсем адекватных людей... Это о том что король голый нельзя говорить?


Если король реально решил быть голым, почему бы об этом не говорить?)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Если король реально решил быть голым, почему бы об этом не говорить?)


Ну знаете в сказке,- нельзя сказать что видишь (или думаешь) потому что зафукают.

----------


## Нико

> Ну знаете в сказке,- нельзя сказать что видишь (или думаешь) потому что зафукают.


А кто зафукает-то? )

----------


## Мария Дролма

Фука, птица такая. Живет на фукусиме. ))

----------


## Буль

> Где-то в лекциях Л.Зеленого упоминалось про то, что оно ловится ТВ антеной . Если попадется, дам ссылку. 
> Если рассуждать логически, то например,  тут говорится http://postnauka.ru/video/48337, что милиметровые антены ловят реликтовые волны,  а это как раз УКВ диапазон, который может влиять на ТВ антену. Думаю, что все можно посчитать, переведя 3 кельвина в длину волны.


1. Приёмник сигнала в телевизоре настроен на диапазон метровых и дециметровых волн, а реликтовое излучение "шумит" в 2-х мм. диапазоне
2. Даже если каким-то образом перенастроить телеприёмник в нужный диапазон, то всё равно не хватит чувствительности, т.к. реликт. излучение очень слабое. Не даром для его изучения в космос радиотелескопы запускают.

То, что вы видите на экране ненастроенного телевизора на 97-99% является радиошумом звёзд. Ну, и техногенные помехи, куда без них.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Этим феноменом (общением с умершими через статику радиоприёмников) занимались некоторые исследователи XX века. Есть идеи или гипотезы?


А нафиха мёртвым излучать что-то в радиодиапазоне, да ещё и так интенсивно? Заняться, что ли, больше нечем?

----------


## Буль

> Этим феноменом (общением с умершими через статику радиоприёмников) занимались некоторые исследователи XX века. Есть идеи или гипотезы?


Наслаждайся общением  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А нафиха мёртвым излучать что-то в радиодиапазоне, да ещё и так интенсивно? Заняться, что ли, больше нечем?


Гмм, как объяснить-то. После смерти люди обычно очень привязаны к  своему дому, а также к близким и родным. Занимаются в основном тем, что пытаются с ними контактировать. Через сны, "белый шум" -- что бы это ни было. Поэтому не надо тут цинизма, подобного хосовскому и ондриевскому -- мы проходили, знаем.

----------


## Буль

> Гмм, как объяснить-то. После смерти люди обычно очень привязаны к  своему дому, а также к близким и родным. Занимаются в основном тем, что пытаются с ними контактировать. Через сны, "белый шум" -- что бы это ни было. Поэтому не надо тут цинизма, подобного хосовскому и ондриевскому -- мы проходили, знаем.


На какой тут цинизм, это здоровый прагматизм. Какой смысл вещать что-то родственникам на неизвестно какой частоте, если подавляющее количество людей на планете никогда в жизни не наблюдают пустой радиодиапазон? Это как в анекдоте, икать ключи не там, где обронил, а там, где светло. Вот, например, ты когда последний раз слушала радио вне диапазона FM радиостанций?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Нико, ну кроме того, что существа бардо едва-ли могут соображать, что делают (см. цитаты из Абхидхармакоши на первой странице), как они могут "шуметь" в радиоэфире? 

Волны ведь рупа? Они же производные от махабхут? А у существа бардо рупа есть?

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну кроме того, что существа бардо едва-ли могут соображать, что делают (см. цитаты из Абхидхармакоши на первой странице), как они могут "шуметь" в радиоэфире? 
> 
> Волны ведь рупа? Они же производные от махабхут? А у существа бардо рупа есть?


Конечно, есть. Они не бестелесные. И вполне соображают там. Не надо мне цитат из Абхидхармакоши, мне достаточно личного опыта. Кроме тго, ЕСДЛ часто критикует Васубандху за его "нереалистичность".

----------

Мария Дролма (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> На какой тут цинизм, это здоровый прагматизм. Какой смысл вещать что-то родственникам на неизвестно какой частоте, если подавляющее количество людей на планете никогда в жизни не наблюдают пустой радиодиапазон? Это как в анекдоте, икать ключи не там, где обронил, а там, где светло. Вот, например, ты когда последний раз слушала радио вне диапазона FM радиостанций?


Это я позже тебе отвечу).

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Конечно, есть. Они не бестелесные. И вполне соображают там.


Ваще-то у них "ментальное" тело. Рупа-скандха рассыпалась, а для новой нет субстанциональной причины (до появления отцовской и материнской "капель"). Но, учитывая все нижеотквоченное, дисуссии не выйдет  :Frown: 





> Не надо мне цитат из Абхидхармакоши, мне достаточно личного опыта.


Я так вижу (с) 




> Кроме тго, ЕСДЛ часто критикует Васубандху за его "нереалистичность".


Да ладно? Как я понимаю, цитат не будет?  :Wink: 

Ну ладно, все имеют право на свою точку зрения. А жаль, думал что хоть одна дискуссия может остаться в рамках буддийской доктрины.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Кстати, по поводу общения с умершими. Геше Чжамьян Кьенце несколько раз рассказывал такую историю: 

(Расшифровка лекции по Ваджрайогини от 14.03.03):




> В любой местности мы можем столкнуться с обычаем, что после смерти человека этот человек является родственникам. Но по объяснению буддийского учения это не может означать, что человек является в этот дом. *Это разного рода существа, духи являются в облике умершего человека, чтобы с разными целями обманывать родственников и пугать их.* 
> Это поверье было всегда, и даже на самой родине Будды, вы помните, я рассказывал вам эту историю, обсуждалось то, как некий человек по имени Шакья Каше, умерший, явился в дом, где он жил раньше. 
> 
> Поговорили о состоянии бардо, а в следующий раз поговорим о рождении.


(Расшифровка лекции "Тибетская религиозная культура" от 07.11.04)




> Мы говорим о том, что смерть часто смущала людей. И после смерти многие люди верили, что умерший появляется в том же облике в своём доме, но это совсем не так. *Существо бардо не доступно восприятию обычного человека.* 
> И пример с последователем учения бон, который после смерти представился родственникам вновь появившимся человеком, а на самом деле получил рождение насекомым, которое ползло по одежде Миларепы, также доказывает то, что существа бардо не доступны восприятию обычных людей.


Эта же история про Шакья Каше (Шакья Нандака) приводится Пабонкой Ринпоче в "освобождении на ладони" (стр. 243) и т.д.

Я конечно понимаю, что приведенные выше цитаты не являются ссылками на основные философские тексты, но, на мой взгляд, весьма показательны.

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Мария Дролма (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 1. Приёмник сигнала в телевизоре настроен на диапазон метровых и дециметровых волн, а реликтовое излучение "шумит" в 2-х мм. диапазоне
> 2. Даже если каким-то образом перенастроить телеприёмник в нужный диапазон, то всё равно не хватит чувствительности, т.к. реликт. излучение очень слабое. Не даром для его изучения в космос радиотелескопы запускают.
> 
> То, что вы видите на экране ненастроенного телевизора на 97-99% является радиошумом звёзд. Ну, и техногенные помехи, куда без них.


Еще шумят грозы, спрайты и джеты в радиусе нескольких сот, а может тысяч, километров ,  шумят ШАЛ -  широкие атмосферные ливни, вызванные пролетом частиц из космоса, шумит атмосферное электричество, вызванное трением и электролизацией разных слоев воздуха. Шумит солнце.  Короче покойникам не позавидуешь. Большая конкуренция.

----------

Паня (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ваще-то у них "ментальное" тело. Рупа-скандха рассыпалась, а для новой нет субстанциональной причины (до появления отцовской и материнской "капель"). Но, учитывая все нижеотквоченное, дисуссии не выйдет 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я так вижу (с) 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вы цитаты из кого хотите на этот счёт? Скажите, я поищу! Как же, интересно было бы с Вами пообщаться об этом!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Вы цитаты из кого хотите на этот счёт? Скажите, я поищу! Как же, интересно было бы с Вами пообщаться об этом!


Ну например цитату из Его Св-ва, где бы он критиковал Васубандху, с его описанием существа бардо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Кстати, по поводу общения с умершими. Геше Чжамьян Кьенце несколько раз рассказывал такую историю: 
> 
> (Расшифровка лекции по Ваджрайогини от 14.03.03):
> 
> 
> 
> (Расшифровка лекции "Тибетская религиозная культура" от 07.11.04)
> 
> 
> ...


Возможности простых людей разнятся от человека  к человеку, в зависимости от кармических склоннстей, это про возможность видения  умершего в бардо. Но да явления в дом в прежнем виде , здесь согласна вполне может быть неким духом пришедшим пообедать нашим смущением и страхом.
 Но все же , почему вы отказываете человеку в возможности связи через белый шум? Ведь наши возможности обуславливаются намерениями и достаточностью заслуг для их реализации НЕТ НИЧЕГО НЕ ВОЗМОЖНОГО.

----------


## Нико

> Ну например цитату из Его Св-ва, где бы он критиковал Васубандху, с его описанием существа бардо.


Его Святейшество на по моей памяти критиковал Васубандху не за бардо, а за гору Меру -- совершенно антинаучное понятие. Что касается существ бардо... это надо поискать, я то ли что-то о них читала, то ли переводила, то ли слышала устно от учителей. Возможно, духи и могут что-то делать под видом умерших близких, у которых ещё 49 дней не истекли, но вот зачем им это? На 40-й день смерти моего отца у меня был то ли сон, то ли видение: я общалась с ним на балконе квартиры, как в реале, сначала только слышала его голос, а потом и увидела, но он был не старый и больной, а моложе на вид. Он рассказал мне, что несколько раз посещал квартиру, спросил зачем переставили все вещи, забили его комнату мебелью (а так и было). Сказал, что кошка спрятала кое-то под кроватью (так и оказалось, мы с мамой потом проверили). Я спросила, как ему в бардо, он ответил, что хреново. Я попросила его в следующей жизни стать буддистом, на что он мне ответил: "Это как это? Мне что ли стать женщиной, служанкой?" Мне не удалось потом выяснить у лам, где он переродился...

Второй случай был в Индии, когда внезапно умерла моя близкая подруга, буддистка. Там было много явлений поначалу, тогда я пошла к монахам из тантрического монастыря Гьюме (очень хорошие там тогда были монахи) и им рассказала. Они не удивились, объяснили, что сознание в бардо не может успокоиться, и его надо успокоить и "направить". Я стала каждые 7 дней приглашать 4 монахов оттуда к себе домой, где они весь день читали молитвы. После этого, а также ещё определенных вещей, которые мы сделали, ничего уже не происходило. 

Вы думаете, это мои глюки?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Его Святейшество на по моей памяти критиковал Васубандху не за бардо, а за гору Меру -- совершенно антинаучное понятие.


Да, он такое говорил. Но вот что забавно, пока ЕСДЛ не скажет что-то - это отвергается преданными)) Т.е. что научно, а что не научно - сами осознать не в состоянии и нужен религиозный авторитет. Начальник отменил ДШ - все кинулись его ниспровергать, хотя до этого активно молились. Если новый ЕСДЛ вдруг  отменит бардо как антинаучную идею, все так же дружно будут поддакивать.

----------

Дубинин (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да, он такое говорил. Но вот что забавно, пока ЕСДЛ не скажет что-то - это отвергается преданными)) Т.е. что научно а что не научно - сами осознать не в состоянии и нужен религиозный авторитет. Отменили ДШ - все кинулись его ниспровергать, хотя до этого активно молились. Если новый ЕСДЛ вдруг  отменит бардо как антинаучную идею, все так же дружно будут поддакивать.


А что остаётся делать? Некоторые вещи в буддизме, особенно касаемые гуру-йоги, я не принимаю уже давно. Но прекрасно понимаю, зачем об этом говорят ламы (хотя ЕСДЛ про это почти не упоминает, он обходит эту тему). Вы же сами где-то писали, что учёные только приступили к исследованию феномена сознания. Думаю, при нашей жизни бардо опровергнуто не будет).

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Его Святейшество на по моей памяти критиковал Васубандху не за бардо, а за гору Меру -- совершенно антинаучное понятие.


Вот я был абсолютно уверен, что кроме этой цитаты (да и то вы ее привели в искаженном виде, поищите ее оригинал, там про Васубандху нет ни слова) вы ничего не сможете привести.

Но даже если принять эту цитату в том контексте, в котором вы ее упомянули... Мы получим довольно странный результат: по-вашему выходит, что Его Св-во раскритиковал не только Васубандху, но и будду Шакьямуни. Ведь будда излагал тантру Калачакры? А там ведь тоже гора Сумеру есть. И еще множество текстов, где гора Сумеру была упомянута буддой. 

Довольно скользкий путь, не так ли?

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Так все же есть Сумеру на самом деле или нет? Я уже совсем запутался  :Cry:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> На 40-й день смерти моего отца у меня был то ли сон, то ли видение: я общалась с ним на балконе квартиры, как в реале[...]


Хм. А ничего, что существо бардо имеет тело, как у будущего рождения? И это отражено не только в Абхидхармакоше, но и в куче других текстов. Т.е. ваш покойный отец (мои соболезнования, думаю что не шибко удачный пример для обсуждения, но вы его сами предложили), когда стал существом бардо, принял совершенно иной облик. 




> Вы думаете, это мои глюки?


Я бы выбрал несколько иную формулировку, более мягкую. Что-то типа слишком повышенного эмоционального фона и т.д. 

Таким образом хотелось бы подвести итог: есть буддийское учение, в нем есть набор постулатов и аксиом. И нет нужды пытаться "натянуть сову на глобус", т.е. подгонять под это учение все прочее.

----------

Ондрий (21.06.2015), Паня (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Так все же есть Сумеру на самом деле или нет? Я уже совсем запутался


Браза, ну вот к чему это ты? Ведь сейчас весь разговор опять свернется к теме "есть ли сиддхи или нет" или к чему-то похожему. Мы обсуждаем буддийское учение и его постулаты. В этой парадигме есть и гора Сумеру и существа ада и Солнце имеет диаметр 50 йоджан и сделано из хрусталя, есть сиддхи и прочее. 

Не надо, а?

----------

Ридонлиев (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А ничего, что существо бардо имеет тело, как у будущего рождения?


Кстати, есть версии, что существо бардо имеет тело предыдущего рождения). 




> принял совершенно иной облик.


Неважно, какой там у него был облик. Он был доступен моему сознанию во сне в привычном мне облике. 




> Я бы выбрал несколько иную формулировку, более мягкую. Что-то типа слишком повышенного эмоционального фона и т.д.


Я вам говорила о вещах, которые были подтверждаемы (не учебниками), а вы мне про повышенный эмоциональный фон тут.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Кстати, есть версии, что существо бардо имеет тело предыдущего рождения).


Да, есть два текста, не входящие в канон, в которых утверждается а) существо бардо имеет облик предыдущего рождения и б) половину срока имеет облик предыдущего рождения, а вторую половину — будущего. Оба текста имеют тибетское происхождение, признаны несостоятельными еще Будоном Ринчендубом и не включены в канон. Но оба этих текста никак не опровергают спутанности сознания гандхарвы, его нематериальности и прочего. 




> Неважно, какой там у него был облик. Он был доступен моему сознанию во сне в привычном мне облике.


Мне тут во сне снился мой трехлетний сынишка. Он ругался нехорошими словами на английском языке (он и по-русски пока не очень). И что это доказывает? 




> Я вам говорила о вещах, которые были подтверждаемы (не учебниками), а вы мне про повышенный эмоциональный фон тут.


Т. е. ваш сон — это некое подтверждение того, что Васубандху ошибался в описании существа бардо? Ну что я могу сказать? *разводит руками*  

Я же писал ранее, что дискуссии не получится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Браза, ну вот к чему это ты? Ведь сейчас весь разговор опять свернется к теме "есть ли сиддхи или нет" или к чему-то похожему. Мы обсуждаем буддийское учение и его постулаты. В этой парадигме есть и гора Сумеру и существа ада и Солнце имеет диаметр 50 йоджан и сделано из хрусталя, есть сиддхи и прочее. 
> Не надо, а?


Не свернется, я ж не изверг)). Вопросы даже мелкой "реформации" всегда вызывают проблему. И как с этим быть - непонятно.

----------


## Нико

> Вот я был абсолютно уверен, что кроме этой цитаты (да и то вы ее привели в искаженном виде, поищите ее оригинал, там про Васубандху нет ни слова) вы ничего не сможете привести.
> 
> Но даже если принять эту цитату в том контексте, в котором вы ее упомянули... Мы получим довольно странный результат: по-вашему выходит, что Его Св-во раскритиковал не только Васубандху, но и будду Шакьямуни. Ведь будда излагал тантру Калачакры? А там ведь тоже гора Сумеру есть. И еще множество текстов, где гора Сумеру была упомянута буддой. 
> 
> Довольно скользкий путь, не так ли?


Я Вам сейчас приведу две цитаты пока.  

Каков облик обитателей бардо? По этому поводу есть *два противоречивых* утверждения. Согласно Васубандху и отдельным тантрическим текстам, существо бардо внешне напоминает тот облик, который ему предстоит принять при новом рождении. 

Хотя Васубандху в своей «Сокровищнице Абхидхармы» указывает размер, форму и другие параметры вышеупомянутой мировой системы, его изыскания не согласуются с современными научными открытиями, а потому их трудно считать безусловно верными. Как уже говорилось, буддисты должны уметь мыслить логически, и поэтому им не следует принимать учение, противоречащее логике, и тем более не следует принимать положение, противоречащее непосредственному восприятию. Еще одна причина, по которой космологию Васубандху нельзя воспринимать буквально, состоит в том, что и в буддийских текстах описания космоса разнообразны и нередко противоречивы.

Далай-лама, "Гарвардские лекции".

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я Вам сейчас приведу две цитаты пока.


извиняюсь, что встреваю в разговор, но, кмк, тут 2 аспекта. 1) ЕСДЛ делает много реверансов западной науке, культуре и т.д.. Цели этого обсуждать тут не будем.  2) Тут указана важная оговорка, он говорит о "буквальном восприятии" как неверном способе интерпретации подобных текстов. Но как все таки быть с солнцем из хрусталя и для чего оно - непонятно)), т.е. проблема согласования наблюдаемого мира с древними текстами. ЕСДЛ предлагает понимать их не-буквально. Я не думаю, что это было так для самих древних последователей, но развивать тему по просьбе уважаемого Таши не буду))

----------


## Нико

> 1) ЕСДЛ делает много реверансов западной науке, культуре и т.д.. Цели этого обсуждать тут не будем.


Неужели в угоду западной науке и культуре можно поступитьсся своими принципами? Т.е., например, ЕСДЛ заходит в индуистский ашрам (как известно, приютившая его страна -- это Индия, а на Америка, как раз ей и надо делать реверансы))), и начинает говорить там об атмане). 
Это была бы сенсация))).




> 2) Тут указана важная оговорка, он говорит о "буквальном восприятии" как неверном способе интерпретации подобных текстов.


Он говорит о том, что такие тексты, как Васубандху, нельзя воспринимать буквально в наше время. И я не знаю, как люди до сих пор умудряются делать бумы подношений мандалы с визуализацией горы Меру. )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Неужели в угоду западной науке и культуре можно поступитьсся своими принципами? Т.е., например, ЕСДЛ заходит в индуистский ашрам (как известно, приютившая его страна -- это Индия, а на Америка, как раз ей и надо делать реверансы))), и начинает говорить там об атмане). 
> Это была бы сенсация))).


оставим политику - политикам.



> Он говорит о том, что такие тексты, как Васубандху, нельзя воспринимать буквально в наше время. И я не знаю, как люди до сих пор умудряются делать бумы подношений мандалы с визуализацией горы Меру. )))


А это вопрос интерпретации мандалы с Меру, как он и предлагает и для этого есть некоторые избирательные основания уже в самой доктрине. Конечно, это довольно искусственные попытки "совместить" архаичное видение мира и современное, но что-то делать приходиться. Ватикан давно уже, хоть и осторожно, но идет по такому маршруту. Уверен, что вероятность подобного для буддиского мира в будущем - не исчезающе мала. ЕСДЛ положил в эту дорогу первый камешек. Как будет дальше - будем подождать.

----------


## Нико

> оставим политику - политикам.


Меня всегда так умиляет, когда кто-то начинает говорить о "политиканстве" Далай-ламы! Т.е. человека, знаменитого на весь мир духовного лидера, который всем всегда предлагает придерживаться своей традиционной веры, а не лезть в такие "буддийские штучки", как пустота!





> А это вопрос интерпретации мандалы с Меру, как он и предлагает и для этого есть некоторые избирательные основания уже в самой доктрине. Конечно, это довольно искусственные попытки "совместить" архаичное видение мира и современное, но что-то делать приходиться. Ватикан давно уже, хоть и осторожно, но идет по такому маршруту. Уверен, что вероятность подобного для буддиского мира в будущем - не исчезающе мала. ЕСДЛ положил в эту дорогу первый камешек. Как будет дальше - будем подождать.


Да, подождём! Вдруг окажется, что сознание и правда -- это просто мозг?)))) Тогда устроим банкет

----------

Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Так все же есть Сумеру на самом деле или нет? Я уже совсем запутался


Есть Сумеру, но в меру.

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Я Вам сейчас приведу две цитаты пока.  
> 
> Каков облик обитателей бардо? По этому поводу есть *два противоречивых* утверждения. Согласно Васубандху и отдельным тантрическим текстам, существо бардо внешне напоминает тот облик, который ему предстоит принять при новом рождении. 
> 
> Хотя Васубандху в своей «Сокровищнице Абхидхармы» указывает размер, форму и другие параметры вышеупомянутой мировой системы, его изыскания не согласуются с современными научными открытиями, а потому их трудно считать безусловно верными. Как уже говорилось, буддисты должны уметь мыслить логически, и поэтому им не следует принимать учение, противоречащее логике, и тем более не следует принимать положение, противоречащее непосредственному восприятию. Еще одна причина, по которой космологию Васубандху нельзя воспринимать буквально, состоит в том, что и в буддийских текстах описания космоса разнообразны и нередко противоречивы.
> 
> Далай-лама, "Гарвардские лекции".


В первой цитате упоминается, что есть два разных взгляда на бардо (я об этом писал ранее), а во второй цитате критикуется Меру и призыв использовать логику в познании. Обе цитаты нельзя признать подтверждающими вашу правоту в отношении существа бардо. 

Ну и да, как с помощью логики определить существо бардо? Никак. Тогда мы находим еще одно подтверждение "повышенного эмоционального фона"  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Ну и да, как с помощью логики определить существо бардо? Никак. Тогда мы находим еще одно подтверждение "повышенного эмоционального фона"


Тогда и не надо утверждать что-то о существах бардо, опираясь на Васубандху. 

Вы знаете, я верю в "знаки", как и множество тибетцев, включая высочайших лам. Сны бывают разные, в основном это отражение наших концепций и бессмыслица, как в случае с вашим сном про вашего сынишку, но бывают и нетривиальные, "знаковые" сны. Повышенный это эмоциональный фон или нет, решать каждому.

И ещё я верю в "кармические связи". Довольно сильно в это верю).

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Тогда и не надо утверждать что-то о существах бардо, опираясь на Васубандху. 
> 
> Вы знаете, я верю в "знаки", как и множество тибетцев, включая высочайших лам. Сны бывают разные, в основном это отражение наших концепций и бессмыслица, как в случае с вашим сном про вашего сынишку, но бывают и нетривиальные, "знаковые" сны. Повышенный это эмоциональный фон или нет, решать каждому.
> 
> И ещё я верю в "кармические связи". Довольно сильно в это верю).


Знаки тоже логикой подтверждаются? И "кармические связи"?  :Wink: 


Еще раз повторю: в буддизме есть много аксиом и постулатов, в том числе и существо бардо. Если мы обсуждаем буддийское учение, то имеет смысл обсуждать его, базируясь на этих аксиомах и постулатах. И применять логику внутри этой парадигмы. А иначе, если мы будем примешивать науку, технику, магию вуду, экстрасенсов и суеверия, мы будем заниматься натягиванием совы на глобус.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Меня всегда так умиляет, когда кто-то начинает говорить о "политиканстве" Далай-ламы! Т.е. человека, знаменитого на весь мир духовного лидера, который всем всегда предлагает придерживаться своей традиционной веры, а не лезть в такие "буддийские штучки", как пустота!


Если вместо того, чтобы распространять Дхарму, что твоя религия считает высшей добродетелью, предлагаешь придерживаться ложных воззрений, которые твоя религия считает ведущими к нескончаемым страданиям, ради того, чтобы угодить коньюнктуре, это и есть занятие политикой, а не практика Дхармы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сны бывают разные, в основном это отражение наших концепций и бессмыслица, как в случае с вашим сном про вашего сынишку, но бывают и нетривиальные, "знаковые" сны. Повышенный это эмоциональный фон или нет, решать каждому.


Нетривиальные, знаковые сны в основном бывают у учителей. Если не претендуешь на равный с ними уровень реализации, безопаснее думать, что это повышенный эмоциональный фон, ИМХО.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Знаки тоже логикой подтверждаются? И "кармические связи"? 
> 
> 
> Еще раз повторю: в буддизме есть много аксиом и постулатов, в том числе и существо бардо. Если мы обсуждаем буддийское учение, то имеет смысл обсуждать его, базируясь на этих аксиомах и постулатах. И применять логику внутри этой парадигмы. А иначе, если мы будем примешивать науку, технику, магию вуду, экстрасенсов и суеверия, мы будем заниматься натягиванием совы на глобус.


Вам прекрасно известно, Таши, что в буддизме много чего есть, что не подтверждаемо логикой. В этих случаях предлагается опираться на авторитетные свидетельства из писаний. Я как раз не сторонник примешивания к буддизму всяко-разного и в этом плане вполне ортодоксальна. Вы ведь не прочитали весь Кангьюр и Тенгьюр, как и я. 

Написанное Васубандху про бардо недоказуемо. Так что остаётся либо ему верить, либо нет.

----------


## Нико

> Нетривиальные, знаковые сны в основном бывают у учителей. Если не претендуешь на равный с ними уровень реализации, безопаснее думать, что это повышенный эмоциональный фон, ИМХО.


А можно мне малюсенький кусочек реализации позволить? У меня ведь тоже есть природа будды!)

----------

Кузьмич (22.06.2015), Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если вместо того, чтобы распространять Дхарму, что твоя религия считает высшей добродетелью, предлагаешь придерживаться ложных воззрений, которые твоя религия считает ведущими к нескончаемым страданиям, ради того, чтобы угодить коньюнктуре, это и есть занятие политикой, а не практика Дхармы.


У меня просто нет слов. Ноу коммент.

----------

Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Вам прекрасно известно, Таши, что в буддизме много чего есть, что не подтверждаемо логикой. В этих случаясь предлагается опираться на авторитетные свидетельства из писаний. Я как раз не сторонник примешивания к буддизму всяко-разного и в этом плане вполне ортодоксальна. Вы ведь не прочитали весь Кангьюр и Тенгьюр, как и я. 
> 
> Написанное Васубандху про бардо недоказуемо. Так что остаётся либо ему верить, либо нет.


Тогда давайте определимся раз и навсегда: мы что-то берем на веру или, как вы писали выше, опираемся только на логику? А то вы сами себе противоречите. 

Если берем на веру, то Васубандху считается авторитетом, Абхидхармакоша базируется на сутрах, входит в канон и является предметом изучения в философских монастырях, к ней существует более 20 комментариев и десятки руководств по изучению. Если только логика, то тогда отбрасываем вместе с бардо карму, как объект не постигаемый обыденным умом, истину пресечения, цикличность вселенной и т. д. 

В любом случае, что бы мы не выбрали (веру или логику), общение с существом бардо не является доказанным, т. к. в одном случае противоречит описанию (да и логике тоже, т. к. рупа-скандха отсутствует), а во втором случае наличие самого существа бардо (не говоря уж об общении с ним) выглядит недоказуемо.

----------

Ондрий (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда давайте определимся раз и навсегда: мы что-то берем на веру или, как вы писали выше, опираемся только на логику? А то вы сами себе противоречите. 
> 
> Если берем на веру, то Васубандху считается авторитетом, Абхидхармакоша базируется на сутрах, входит в канон и является предметом изучения в философских монастырях, к ней существует более 20 комментариев и десятки руководств по изучению. Если только логика, то тогда отбрасываем вместе с бардо карму, как объект не постигаемый обыденным умом, истину пресечения, цикличность вселенной и т. д. 
> 
> В любом случае, что бы мы не выбрали (веру или логику), общение с существом бардо не является доказанным, т. к. в одном случае противоречит описанию (да и логике тоже, т. к. рупа-скандха отсутствует), а во втором случае наличие самого существа бардо (не говоря уж об общении с ним) выглядит недоказуемо.


А так получается, что только логики в буддизме недостаточно, без веры нельзя практиковать буддизм. Но и одной веры тоже как-то недостаточно будет некоторым людям. Поэтому применяется и то, и другое. В жизни буддистов нашего времени тоже подчас происходят события, которые трудно понять и принять другим. Прямо как в древности, в намтарах, происходят. Почему намтары -- хорошо, а наша жизнь -- это сплошной повышенный эмоциональный фон? Учителя существуют в том числе и для того, чтобы рассказывать им о таких явлениях и просить пояснить. Мне поясняли. к сожалению, самого близкого мне гуру уже нет, а другие далече(.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Его Святейшество на по моей памяти критиковал Васубандху не за бардо, а за гору Меру -- совершенно антинаучное понятие. Что касается существ бардо... это надо поискать, я то ли что-то о них читала, то ли переводила, то ли слышала устно от учителей. Возможно, духи и могут что-то делать под видом умерших близких, у которых ещё 49 дней не истекли, но вот зачем им это? На 40-й день смерти моего отца у меня был то ли сон, то ли видение: я общалась с ним на балконе квартиры, как в реале, сначала только слышала его голос, а потом и увидела, но он был не старый и больной, а моложе на вид. Он рассказал мне, что несколько раз посещал квартиру, спросил зачем переставили все вещи, забили его комнату мебелью (а так и было). Сказал, что кошка спрятала кое-то под кроватью (так и оказалось, мы с мамой потом проверили). Я спросила, как ему в бардо, он ответил, что хреново. Я попросила его в следующей жизни стать буддистом, на что он мне ответил: "Это как это? Мне что ли стать женщиной, служанкой?" Мне не удалось потом выяснить у лам, где он переродился...
> 
> Второй случай был в Индии, когда внезапно умерла моя близкая подруга, буддистка. Там было много явлений поначалу, тогда я пошла к монахам из тантрического монастыря Гьюме (очень хорошие там тогда были монахи) и им рассказала. Они не удивились, объяснили, что сознание в бардо не может успокоиться, и его надо успокоить и "направить". Я стала каждые 7 дней приглашать 4 монахов оттуда к себе домой, где они весь день читали молитвы. После этого, а также ещё определенных вещей, которые мы сделали, ничего уже не происходило. 
> 
> Вы думаете, это мои глюки?


Нет нисколько. В моем опыте таких случаев полно. Причем Однажды когда мне было особо плохо на душе, и я задавалась вопросом как жить дальше,ко мне приходила бабушка на то время умершая едва ли не 20 лет назад. Я четко ощутила ее прикосновение, ее запах, она сказал очень важные для меня слова, даже назвала книги и страницы где почитать молитвы и выглядела тоже намного моложе.. Еще был случай когда я проснулась от странного шума будто птица билась крыльями под потолком,- когда я взглянула туда, было нечто странное для меня- ввиде птицы, но только с неким намеком на человека, нечто металось в испуге.Я почему то поняла по его ощущениям что кто-то умер и не может, не знает что делать, я начитывала  и визуализировала Амитабху пока не уснула.   Утром я узнала что как раз в то время в соседней квартире умер мужчина. Вот так. Только не сыпьте на меня пожалуйста свой гнев, ладно?! Ничего особенного просто опыт..  А духи которые приходят с попыткой выдать себя за умершего тоже бывали. Ой сколько квартир я в свое время таких снимала.  Это можно согласовать с понятием что Ла пожирают некие духи, помните в тиб.астрологии? Хотя не знаю.

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет нисколько. В моем опыте таких случаев полно. Причем Однажды когда мне было особо плохо на душе, и я задавалась вопросом как жить дальше,ко мне приходила бабушка на то время умершая едва ли не 20 лет назад. Я четко ощутила ее прикосновение, ее запах, она сказал очень важные для меня слова, даже назвала книги и страницы где почитать молитвы и выглядела тоже намного моложе.. Еще был случай когда я проснулась от странного шума будто птица билась крыльями под потолком,- когда я взглянула туда, было нечто странное для меня- ввиде птицы, но только с неким намеком на человека, нечто металось в испуге.Я почему то поняла по его ощущениям что кто-то умер и не может, не знает что делать, я начитывала  и визуализировала Амитабху пока не уснула.   Утром я узнала что как раз в то время в соседней квартире умер мужчина. Вот так. Только не сыпьте на меня пожалуйста свой гнев, ладно?! Ничего особенного просто опыт..  А духи которые приходят с попыткой выдать себя за умершего тоже бывали. Ой сколько квартир я в свое время таких снимала.  Это можно согласовать с понятием что Ла пожирают некие духи, помните в тиб.астрологии? Хотя не знаю.


Ну насчёт "прихода" тех, кто умер 20 лет назад, я не верю). Только что умершее существо вполне может как-то проявляться в этом мире, и это воспринимают некоторые "чувствительные" люди, например, Дубинин))).

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ну насчёт "прихода" тех, кто умер 20 лет назад, я не верю). Только что умершее существо вполне может как-то проявляться в этом мире, и это воспринимают некоторые "чувствительные" люди, например, Дубинин))).


Ну право каждого что то примать что-то отвергать. Мы же не играем в верю не верю. Я тоже по несчастью отношусь к чувствительным. 
Сделать какие либо пределенные выводы даже из своего опыта- затрудняюсь. Единственое что все возможно..если...есть причины и условия.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если вместо того, чтобы распространять Дхарму, что твоя религия считает высшей добродетелью, предлагаешь придерживаться ложных воззрений, которые твоя религия считает ведущими к нескончаемым страданиям, ради того, чтобы угодить коньюнктуре, это и есть занятие политикой, а не практика Дхармы.


Так получилось, что я как раз поддерживаю такую политику. В том смысле, что любой политик имеющий вес или считающийся таковым, должен быть в первую очередь умным. Т.е. о принципах можно говорить тогда, тогда это выгодно, и задвигать их когда не очень. Если некий условный деятель слаб - ему нужно сотрудничать, если силен - не стесняться волюнтаризма. Т.е. налицо более-менее грамотная политика постоянного _улучшения_ внешнего имиджа тибетских буддистов-политиков как "представителей прогрессивных сил" с которым вполне можно сотрудничать во всех сферах, включая экономические, военные, культурные и т.д.. Собственно, будь я буддийским патриархом или "начальником" иной конфессии, делал бы тоже самое)). Т.е. стремился бы достигать *целей* в меру своих способностей. И я не вижу в этом ничего порочного, т.к. эти цели идут на благо своего немногочисленного народа и т.д. Другие народы и религии вправе, разумеется, защищать свою идентичность при опасности экспансии чужеродных идей и систем. Грамотный политик знает это и действует сообразно ситуации (отсюда удивления и непонимающие взгляды на предмет высказываний о том, что нужно оставаться в своей религии и т.д.). Real Politic, ничего личного.

Критики данного описания могут сколько угодно беситься, но это только покажет, что они занимались менеджментом максимум своей домашней кошки.


При власти, при деньгах ли, при короне ли
Судьба людей швыряет как котят.
Ну, как мы место шаха проворонили?!
Нам этого потомки не простят!
(С)

----------

Кузьмич (22.06.2015), Мария Дролма (21.06.2015), Нико (21.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> В первой цитате упоминается, что есть два разных взгляда на бардо (я об этом писал ранее), а во второй цитате критикуется Меру и призыв использовать логику в познании. Обе цитаты нельзя признать подтверждающими вашу правоту в отношении существа бардо. 
> 
> Ну и да, как с помощью логики определить существо бардо? Никак. Тогда мы находим еще одно подтверждение "повышенного эмоционального фона"


В таком случае кому читаются текст  Бардо Тхедол? Ежели нет того кто бы это услышал и понял, судя по вашим заявлениям о спуттаности сознания. Почему у некоторых реализованных лам мы время от времени встречаем в книгах некоторые рассказы о видении умерших друзей в том облике в котором они их знали  . По моему последний раз мне попалось в книге Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. если не ошибаюсь.

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну насчёт "прихода" тех, кто умер 20 лет назад, я не верю). Только что умершее существо вполне может как-то проявляться в этом мире, и это воспринимают некоторые "чувствительные" люди, например, Дубинин))).


Ты эта..меня не подставляй, я сам при том что вижу-чую- нюхаю..)) не уверен ни в чём. Если с человеками живыми- я ещё с грехом-пополам проверить могу: вижу болит- ткнул пальцем- волосы дыбом (а в соседнем месте нет), то с духами и иным- тут только духи и остались (без права проверки)). А крыша- дело очень затейливое. (если и видел твою Ольгу и папку- как маялись- то это просто видел- не проверишь)

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты эта..меня не подставляй, я сам при том что вижу-чую- нюхаю..)) не уверен ни в чём. Если с человеками живыми- я ещё с грехом-пополам проверить могу: вижу болит- ткнул пальцем- волосы дыбом (а в соседнем месте нет), то с духами и иным- тут только духи и остались (без права проверки)). А крыша- дело очень затейливое. (если и видел твою Ольгу и папку- как маялись- то это просто видел- не проверишь)


Вот. Не проверишь, конечно, но это не отменяет всяких "вИдений" даже у бывших буддистов).

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> В таком случае кому читаются текст  Бардо Тхедол? Ежели нет того кто бы это услышал и понял, судя по вашим заявлениям о спуттаности сознания. Почему у некоторых реализованных лам мы время от времени встречаем в книгах некоторые рассказы о видении умерших друзей в том облике в котором они их знали  . По моему последний раз мне попалось в книге Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче. если не ошибаюсь.


Бардо тёдол уже не раз обсуждали здесь. Текст этот вызывал и вызывает нарекания, не входит в канон и т. д. Вот например:




> Процитирую тут еще раз Сунба-Канбо Ешей-Балджура, Тибетского историка и ученого 18 века, по совместительству являвшегося настоятелем Гелугпинского монастыря Гонлун в Амдо. 
> 
> 
> Сунба-Канбо Ешей-Балджур пишет (см.  Востриков А.И. Тибетская историческая литература):
> 
> Что же касается других сочинений как то, Мани-гамбум, Бардо-тойдол и входящих в Сундуй текстов, о которых говорилось выше, и тому подобных многочисленных старых книг, распространенных в Тибете в настоящее время, то даже с первых слов легко понять, что они не составлены теми авторами которым приписываются. Любой знающий и разумный человек, который на них взглянет, легко поймет, что эти старые книги, в последствии приписанные Падме из Уддияны, и другие книги известные в качестве "запечатанных" и "сокровенных", составлены по собственному усмотрению какими-то юродивыми людьми путем добавления кое-каких терминов принятых в буддийских текстах


Собственно я косвенно уже упоминал этот текст, но не хотел его прямо называть. Ибо предвижу могучий холивор

----------

Максим& (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Бардо тёдол уже не раз обсуждали здесь. Текст этот вызывал и вызывает нарекания, не входит в канон и т. д. Вот например:
> 
> 
> 
> Собственно я косвенно уже упоминал этот текст, но не хотел его прямо называть. Ибо предвижу могучий холивор


Не надо бардо тёдолов. Достаточно того факта, что для умерших делают пхову и читают молитвы 49 дней).

А вот атеистам и циникам придётся справляться самостоятельно.

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не надо бардо тёдолов. Достаточно того факта, что для умерших делают пхову и читают молитвы 49 дней).
> 
> А вот атеистам и циникам придётся справляться самостоятельно.


А я цельный ретрит по бардо и умиранию прошёл у Патрула Р, а тут вона целый настоятель монастыря говорит :жулики и юродивые..(( Где правда, где не правда..Туби ор нот туби- фиг знает((

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Не надо бардо тёдолов. Достаточно того факта, что для умерших делают пхову и читают молитвы 49 дней).


И какой из этого вывод? Существо бардо слышит молитвы и им следует, устраняет афекты, взращивает бодхичитту, накапливает благую карму, проходит 5 ступеней и 10 этапов? Или, все же, тут работают какие-то навыки того, кто исполняет ритуалы? Или вообще ничего не происходит? Или иные механизмы работают?

Нико, ну правда, ну давайте чуть-чуть логические размышления применять! Или давайте оставим все как есть, будем обсуждать белый шум, делиться сновидениями и прочим.

----------


## Нико

> И какой из этого вывод? Существо бардо слышит молитвы и им следует, устраняет афекты, взращивает бодхичитту, накапливает благую карму, проходит 5 ступеней и 10 этапов? Или, все же, тут работают какие-то навыки того, кто исполняет ритуалы? Или вообще ничего не происходит? Или иные механизмы работают?
> 
> Нико, ну правда, ну давайте чуть-чуть логические размышления применять! Или давайте оставим все как есть, будем обсуждать белый шум, делиться сновидениями и прочим.


А какие тут есть логические размышления? Механизмы эти предназначены для того, чтобы существо в бардо не попало куда пониже. И они основаны на буддийских представлениях о перерождениях и наличии состояния бардо. Если кто-то думает, что перерождений и существ бардо нет, сразу всё теряет смысл. Вы же сами были за то, чтобы говорить про буддизм в буддийской парадигме).

----------

Мария Дролма (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> А какие тут есть логические размышления? Механизмы эти предназначены для того, чтобы существо в бардо не попало куда пониже. И они основаны на буддийских представлениях о перерождениях и наличии состояния бардо. Если кто-то думает, что перерождений и существ бардо нет, сразу всё теряет смысл. Вы же сами были за то, чтобы говорить про буддизм в буддийской парадигме).


Ох  :Frown:  Нико, а вы только-что не перечеркнули причинно-следственную связь? 

Ну типа если человек в этой жизни совершал дурные проступки, не имел нравственной дисциплины и т.д., то куда он должен отправиться? А тут раз, взял какой-то лама, прочитал какой-то текст на протяжении довольно короткого периода времени (короткого, по сравнению с жизнью почившего) и тот бац! и обрел благое рождение. 

Заметьте, я исключительно в буддийском контексте размышляю.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Вот тут более аккуратно изложено то, что я пытался изложить в предыдущем посте:




> Есть четыре характеристики кармы:
> 1. Определенность. 
> 2. Увеличение, или возрастание. 
> 3. Невозможность столкнуться с результатом, если поступок не совершен.
> 4. Невозможность утерять результат совершенного поступка.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 3. Невозможно столкнуться с результатом, если поступок не совершен. [...]
> ...

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ох  Нико, а вы только-что не перечеркнули причинно-следственную связь? 
> 
> Ну типа если человек в этой жизни совершал дурные проступки, не имел нравственной дисциплины и т.д., то куда он должен отправиться? А тут раз, взял какой-то лама, прочитал какой-то текст на протяжении довольно короткого периода времени (короткого, по сравнению с жизнью почившего) и тот бац! и обрел благое рождение. 
> 
> Заметьте, я исключительно в буддийском контексте размышляю.


А как же тогда насчет достигших реализации посмертно йогинов, которые спукаются в ады и опустошают их своим состраданием? Кто тысячи освобождают , кто десятки..
Да и насчет вышесказанного,возможно попадане в ад отнюдь не столько поучительный опыт, сколь рождение в правильном месте и в правильное время, не только отработать негативную карму но и накопить позитивную. А мы ведь практикуем не для того чтобы идти на поводу у кармы, а для того чтобы освободиться от любых оков сансары.

----------


## Ондрий

> А тут раз, взял какой-то лама, прочитал какой-то текст на протяжении довольно короткого периода времени (короткого, по сравнению с жизнью почившего) и тот бац! и обрел благое рождение. 
> Заметьте, я исключительно в буддийском контексте размышляю.


"какой-то лама" может быть и бодхисаттвой 8го и выше бхуми. )) 

и если уж брать буддийский контекст, то:




> Особенности Бодхисаттв, находящихся выше восьмого уровня, заключаются в том, что они обладают иными свойственными им благоприобретенными десятью властями: над жизнью, также над умом, над средствами, над кармой, над рождениями, над желаниями, над благопожелательными молитвами, над чудесами, изначальной мудростью и власть над Учением. [....]  *Власть над кармой означает способность изменять испытываемую другими карму в отношении сферы, места, способа, зарождения и обстоятельств [существования]*;  [...];





> [...] власть над кармой, т.е. Бодхисаттва такого уровня способен направлять или отправлять в другие миры существ, кот. заслуживают другой участи. Например кто-то должен попасть в адское состояние, но Бодхисаттва такого уровня способен направить его в какие-то из трех высших благих участей в эту сферу. При этом карма этого существа остается,  но Бодхисаттва такого уровня как бы приостанавливает действие этой кармы


это не Гелуг, так что могут быть разные т.з. на одно и то же

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.06.2015), Дубинин (21.06.2015), Мария Дролма (21.06.2015), Нико (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ты эта..меня не подставляй, я сам при том что вижу-чую- нюхаю..)) не уверен ни в чём. Если с человеками живыми- я ещё с грехом-пополам проверить могу: вижу болит- ткнул пальцем- волосы дыбом (а в соседнем месте нет), то с духами и иным- тут только духи и остались (без права проверки)). А крыша- дело очень затейливое. (если и видел твою Ольгу и папку- как маялись- то это просто видел- не проверишь)


Я спрашивала наставлений у авторитетных лам на этот вот счет. Даже прямо о здравии своего рассудка.)) Говорят крыша в правильном положении.)) Получила объяснение некоторых важных моментов и наставления. Для реализации которых мне кажется потребуется не одна жизнь.  Правда меня после такого долго сильно глючило, переформатировалось сознание наверное. Ходила придерживая дымоходную трубу, чтобы ветром не унесло окончательно.

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> А как же тогда насчет достигших реализации посмертно йогинов, которые спукаются в ады и опустошают их своим состраданием? Кто тысячи освобождают , кто десятки..


Тогда скажите мне пожалуйста, почему в адах существа все еще есть? Ведь будды и бодхисаттвы, движимые состраданием, не ограниченные временем и прочим, могли бы только этим и заниматься?




> Да и насчет вышесказанного,возможно попадане в ад отнюдь не столько поучительный опыт, сколь рождение в правильном месте и в правильное время, не только отработать негативную карму но и накопить позитивную.


Нет, правда, устал я уже. 

Мария, сразу видно, что вы не изучали основные философские тексты (вы уж извините, ладно?). Ну там же черным по белому написано, что даже люди, родившиеся не на Джамбудвипе, не могут анализировать причинно-следственную связь и, как следствие, не могут вступить на путь. Уж если относительно благополучно рожденные не могут встать на путь и следовать нравственности, то про какое накопление позитивной кармы в адах вы говорите? Когда им там этим заниматься, если они там каждое мгновение корчатся от нестерпимой боли? 

И да, не приводите в качестве контр-аргумента т.н. "ответственное решение будды", оно подробнейшим образом рассматривается в Абхисамаяаламкаре.


Все, за сим выхожу из дискуссии.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Тогда скажите мне пожалуйста, почему в адах существа все еще есть? Ведь будды и бодхисаттвы, движимые состраданием, не ограниченные временем и прочим, могли бы только этим и заниматься?
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, правда, устал я уже. 
> 
> Мария, сразу видно, что вы не изучали основные философские тексты (вы уж извините, ладно?). Ну там же черным по белому написано, что даже люди, родившиеся не на Джамбудвипе, не могут анализировать причинно-следственную связь и, как следствие, не могут вступить на путь. Уж если относительно благополучно рожденные не могут встать на путь и следовать нравственности, то про какое накопление позитивной кармы в адах вы говорите? Когда им там этим заниматься, если они там каждое мгновение корчатся от нестерпимой боли? 
> 
> И да, не приводите в качестве контр-аргумента т.н. "ответственное решение будды", оно подробнейшим образом рассматривается в Абхисамаяаламкаре.
> ...


Вот уж чудо, а где я сказала что в адах позитивную карму накапливают?! 
И да действительно никогда не ставила себе целью стать схоластом. Уж извините.

----------


## Нико

> Вот уж чудо, а где я сказала что в адах позитивную карму накапливают?! 
> И да действительно никогда не ставила себе целью стать схоластом. Уж извините.


В адах не накапливают благую, но могут быстро исчерпать ту неблагую карму, что привела в этот ад. На это есть указания в тех же канонах.

И да, бодхисаттвы иногда намеренно попадают в ад, чтобы кого-то там спасти. Это тоже из канонов. Не знаю уж, почему уважаемый Таши так возмутился).

----------


## Мария Дролма

> В адах не накапливают благую, но могут быстро исчерпать ту неблагую карму, что привела в этот ад. На это есть указания в тех же канонах.
> 
> И да, бодхисаттвы иногда намеренно попадают в ад, чтобы кого-то там спасти. Это тоже из канонов. Не знаю уж, почему уважаемый Таши так возмутился).


Наверное потому что придерживается строгой системы воззрения близкой к пути Тхеравады прекрасному пути для сильных личностей склонных к ответственности и глубокому логическому анализу? Ну это бы многое объяснило.

----------


## Нико

> Ох  Нико, а вы только-что не перечеркнули причинно-следственную связь? 
> 
> Ну типа если человек в этой жизни совершал дурные проступки, не имел нравственной дисциплины и т.д., то куда он должен отправиться? А тут раз, взял какой-то лама, прочитал какой-то текст на протяжении довольно короткого периода времени (короткого, по сравнению с жизнью почившего) и тот бац! и обрел благое рождение. 
> 
> Заметьте, я исключительно в буддийском контексте размышляю.


Не перечеркнула, на всякий случай. Но умирание... дело такое.... В тех же самых изучаемых вами источниках объясняется, что, даже если всю жизнь некто шалил, один только момент состояния сознания при смерти определяет ввергающую карму. Хуже тем, кто умирает в "бессознанке". Какими бы нравственными они ни были. Если человек до смерти в коме, он мог быть нравственным всю жизнь и прилежным практикующим буддистом, но в момент смерти _де факто_ его сознание находится в состоянии отупения. Оттуда прямая дорога в мир животных. Однако есть способы помочь.

И, кстати, знатоки пховы способны направить сознание умершего в чистую землю. Это тоже из канонов, но уже тантрических).

----------


## Максим&

> И да, бодхисаттвы *иногда* намеренно попадают в ад, чтобы *кого-то там* спасти. Это тоже из канонов. Не знаю уж, почему уважаемый Таши так возмутился).


Не знаю, вернётся ли Таши...спрошу от себя. Почему иногда, а не постоянно; почему кого-то там, а не всех? Что за различение? Если они столь всемогущи, что могут приостанавливать карму жс, то отчего бы не спасти всех. Либо ады пусты, либо бодхисаттвы не понятно чем заняты в свободное от работы-спасения время.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, вернётся ли Таши...спрошу от себя. Почему иногда, а не постоянно; почему кого-то там, а не всех? Что за различение? Если они столь всемогущи, что могут приостанавливать карму жс, то отчего бы не спасти всех. Либо ады пусты, либо бодхисаттвы не понятно чем заняты в свободное от работы-спасения время.


Будды и бодхисаттвы не всемогущи, это не боженьки-творцы какие-то. У них есть сила спасать существ, но всё зависит именно от кармы. Всех они резко спасти не могут. Как говорится, Будда лишь указывает пусть к освобождению, но само освобождение -- в наших руках.

----------


## Максим&

> Будды и бодхисаттвы не всемогущи, это не боженьки-творцы какие-то. У них есть сила спасать существ, но всё зависит именно от кармы. Всех они резко спасти не могут. Как говорится, Будда лишь указывает пусть к освобождению, но само освобождение -- в наших руках.


Насколько я понял из цитаты отца Ондрия то бодхисаттвы имеют силу карму приостанавливать. Или не имеют? Или есть такая карма которая не подвластна их силе раз они кого-то не могут спасти? Почему силы создавать целые Земли у них есть, а спасти одновременно всех нет? Так Будды ( и бодхисаттвы) как говорится, может только путь и указывают, а спасение утопающих-дело рук самих утопающих? А как можно увидеть проявление действий бодхисатв хотя бы здесь, на земле? Судя по обилию насилия, да и вообще страдания в этом мире, сила бодхисатв сильно преувеличена.

А почему не боженьки-творцы? Как назвать Амитабху по отношению к Чистой Земле, не творцом ли? Как он ещё создал, силой мысли, из ничего? Так это творение. Тогда почему вы подсмеиваетесь над теистическим боженькой?

----------


## Ондрий

> Будды и бодхисаттвы не всемогущи, это не боженьки-творцы какие-то. У них есть сила спасать существ, но всё зависит именно от кармы. Всех они резко спасти не могут. Как говорится, Будда лишь указывает пусть к освобождению, но само освобождение -- в наших руках.


почему? Яже привел цитату про карму и вы же ее лайкнули)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Арья Бодхисатвы, могут помочь тем кто имеет с ними кармическую связь, даже если существо находиться в аду.
Может показаться, что это противоречит учению кармы, но это не так.

Учение кармы, многогранно.

----------


## Нико

> почему? Яже привел цитату про карму и вы же ее лайкнули)))


Да, потому что вы написали правду. Но я добавила кое-что про то, о чём вы не соизволили сказать. Так что всё гармонично).

----------


## Максим&

> Арья Бодхисатвы, могут помочь тем кто имеет с ними кармическую связь, даже если существо находиться в аду.
> Может показаться, что это противоречит учению кармы, но это не так.
> 
> Учение кармы, многогранно.


Что значит кармическая связь? То есть только махаянцам и только тем кто им молился или как?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что значит кармическая связь? То есть только махаянцам и только тем кто им молился или как?


Не так.

Вы задумывались :
Почему при жизни Будды Шакьямуни, одни становились его учениками, а другие нет?
Почему сейчас, одни люди последователи Будды, а другие нет?

К какому выводу Вы пришли.

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я понял из цитаты отца Ондрия то бодхисаттвы имеют силу карму приостанавливать. Или не имеют?


Спокойнее. Бодхисаттвы высших уровней (8 и выше), также и будды, имеют силу не то что приостанавливать карму, а переносить живых существ в чистые земли, для чего они (чистые земли), по сути и были созданы. 




> Или есть такая карма которая не подвластна их силе раз они кого-то не могут спасти? Почему силы создавать целые Земли у них есть, а спасти одновременно всех нет?


Есть, если у живого существа нет кармы быть ими спасёнными. Вот, например, нас не спас ни Будда Шакьямуни непосредственно, хотя он спас очень многих, ни архаты, ни махасиддхи прошлого. У нас не хватило кармы, понимаете?




> Так Будды ( и бодхисаттвы) как говорится, может только путь и указывают, а спасение утопающих-дело рук самих утопающих? А как можно увидеть проявление действий бодхисатв хотя бы здесь, на земле? Судя по обилию насилия, да и вообще страдания в этом мире, сила бодхисатв сильно преувеличена.


Если чего-то не видеть, то можно говорить про отсутствие проявлений действий будд и бодхисаттв. А ведь они всегда трудятся на благо нас, горемычных).




> Тогда почему вы подсмеиваетесь над теистическим боженькой?


Я не подсмеиваюсь над теистическим боженькой. Не надо делать винегрет. "Творение" в буддизме означает не совсем то, что в теизме. Точнее, вообще другое.

----------


## Максим&

> Спокойнее. Бодхисаттвы высших уровней (8 и выше), также и будды, имеют силу не то что приостанавливать карму, а переносить живых существ в чистые земли, для чего они (чистые земли), по сути и были созданы. 
> 
> 
> 
> Есть, если у живого существа нет кармы быть ими спасёнными. Вот, например, нас не спас ни Будда Шакьямуни непосредственно, хотя он спас очень многих, ни архаты, ни махасиддхи прошлого. У нас не хватило кармы, понимаете?
> 
> 
> 
> Если чего-то не видеть, то можно говорить про отсутствие проявлений действий будд и бодхисаттв. А ведь они всегда трудятся на благо нас, горемычных).
> ...


Что нужно сделать, чтобы попасть в ад и при этом создать спасительную карму? 
Если я не вижу проявления бодхисатв в мире это ещё может означать, что 1) либо они как то заумно действуют 2) либо не действует совсем. 
и 3) как привёл универсальный ответ Вл.Никол.- есть карма то помагают, нет кармы...вобщем, на все воля кармы:-) 

Можете объяснить в чем принципиальная разница творения из ничего, одной лишь силой своего Ума Богом этого Космоса и творением Амитабхой Чистой Земли?

----------


## Нико

> Что нужно сделать, чтобы попасть в ад и при этом создать спасительную карму?


А вы хотите в ад уже? Спасать кого или страдать там?




> Если я не вижу проявления бодхисатв в мире это ещё может означать, что 1) либо они как то заумно действуют 2) либо не действует совсем. 
> и 3) как привёл универсальный ответ Вл.Никол.- есть карма то помагают, нет кармы...вобщем, на все воля кармы:-)


Они действуют в основном через учителей. Есть ещё другие манифестации, но это понять сложнее. У вас нет возможности видеть напрямую будд в форме Самбхогакаи. Хотите видеть больше -- очищайте кармические завесы, есть полно для этого методов.




> Можете объяснить в чем принципиальная разница творения из ничего, одной лишь силой своего Ума Богом этого Космоса и творением Амитабхой Чистой Земли?


В возможность творения Богом этого космоса или чего ещё буддисты не верят, хотя Хос вам скажет другое). 

Амитабха же в силу своих бывших молитв и устремлений, коих было немало, в силу взаимозависимости и своих способностей к манифестациям создал Девачен, чтобы люди, которые в это верят, читают молитвы о рождении в этой чистой земле, там переродились, чтобы навсегда покончить с сансарой.

----------


## Максим&

> В возможность творения Богом этого космоса или чего ещё буддисты не верят, хотя Хос вам скажет другое). 
> 
> Амитабха же в силу своих бывших молитв и устремлений, коих было немало, в силу взаимозависимости и своих способностей к манифестациям создал Девачен, чтобы люди, которые в это верят, читают молитвы о рождении в этой чистой земле, там переродились, чтобы навсегда покончить с сансарой.


Да я знаю, что не верят. Но вот вижу много общего. И там и там сила, только у одного присущая по естеству, а у другого приобретенная. И там и там творческий акт, мотивы правда разные. То есть прецедент уже есть-создание мира которого когда-то не было. По функции Амитабха тот же Бог для своего мира. Чистая Земля  кстати, к Сансаре относится или вне ее?

----------


## Нико

> Да я знаю, что не верят. Но вот вижу много общего. И там и там сила, только у одного присущая по естеству, а у другого приобретенная. И там и там творческий акт, мотивы правда разные. То есть прецедент уже есть-создание мира которого когда-то не было. По функции Амитабха тот же Бог для своего мира. Чистая Земля  кстати, к Сансаре относится или вне ее?


Это не сансара, строго говоря. Но и не нирвана. Просто в чистой земле столько возможностей для практики, что из неё уже не падают в сансару больше. Возвращаются иногда, в виде тулку. 

А создание мира или чего ещё возможно только при том условии, что создатель не является атманом, т.е. независимым, вечным и единичным. Полностью независимое не может из себя что-то творить. Это так, упрощенно сказано).

----------


## Ондрий

Задачка про карму. 
Дано: вы, река, кот ламы Шрёдингера.

Кот тонет в реке. Ваши действия? 
Если пройдете мимо, краткая жизнь будет кармой кота. 
Если спасёте, долгая жизнь будет кармой кота. 
Вопрос: Так какая же карма у кота ламы Шрёдингера была на самом деле?

----------

Иилья (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Почему некто оказался на бегу реки, в момент когда тонет кот?
Почему он обратил внимание на тонущего кота?
Какие тенденции в его характере заложены прошлыми действиями: спасать котов или дать утонуть?
Какие тенденции заложены у кота: захлебнуться во время спасения или самому выкарабкаться даже если некто не спасает?
.......?

Задачка намного глубже, чем просто - карма кота ламы Шрёдигера   :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Это не сансара, строго говоря. Но и не нирвана. Просто в чистой земле столько возможностей для практики, что из неё уже не падают в сансару больше. Возвращаются иногда, в виде тулку. 
> 
> А создание мира или чего ещё возможно только при том условии, что создатель не является атманом, т.е. независимым, вечным и единичным. Полностью независимое не может из себя что-то творить. Это так, упрощенно сказано).


Почему не может, как эти свойства  мешают ему творить? Ведь оно же не зависимо. А от чего зависит Амитабха?

----------


## Максим&

> Почему некто оказался на бегу реки, в момент когда тонет кот?
> Почему он обратил внимание на тонущего кота?
> Какие тенденции в его характере заложены прошлыми действиями: спасать котов или дать утонуть?
> Какие тенденции заложены у кота: захлебнуться во время спасения или самому выкарабкаться даже если некто не спасает?
> .......?
> 
> Задачка намного глубже, чем просто - карма кота ламы Шрёдигера


Обычных стечений обстоятельств в буддизме не предусмотрено? Все детерминировано что ли? 
Какие у кота тенденции если он старый и не умеет плавать, только тонуть. А я там оказался потому что просто за кефиром пошёл. И никакой у меня связи кармичнской с котом нет. Спас потому как пожалел. Вот так и должны спасать бодэисатвы, а не выискивать кто кармой удался.

----------


## Ондрий

всех отчислить за болтовню в классе

----------

Мария Дролма (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обычных стечений обстоятельств в буддизме не предусмотрено? Все детерминировано что ли? 
> Какие у кота тенденции если он старый и не умеет плавать, только тонуть. А я там оказался потому что просто за кефиром пошёл. И никакой у меня связи кармичнской с котом нет. Спас потому как пожалел. Вот так и должны спасать бодэисатвы, а не выискивать кто кармой удался.


Правильно. Если у кота есть карма с вами, а у вас карма с котом, вы заметите его, тонущего, и спасёте. Другие варианты: вы не заметите кота и не спасёте; или у кота у самого не хватит удачи самому выкарабкаться. Бодхисаттвы не выискивают специально, они "работают с обстоятельствами", как сейчас модно говорить. Т.е. к ним идут, либо им попадаются всякие коты. При этом они открыты для всех. )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2015), Максим& (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> всех отчислить за болтовню в классе


А меня можно оставить? Я ведь не болтаю вроде как).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Обычных стечений обстоятельств в буддизме не предусмотрено? Все детерминировано что ли? 
> Какие у кота тенденции если он старый и не умеет плавать, только тонуть. А я там оказался потому что просто за кефиром пошёл. И никакой у меня связи кармичнской с котом нет. Спас потому как пожалел. Вот так и должны спасать бодэисатвы, а не выискивать кто кармой удался.


Смайлик  :Smilie:  в конце поста  Вам неочём не говорит?
Неужели Вы и вправду думаете, что остальные пройдут мимо или начнут рассуждать о карме.

Может быть у Вас в этой гипотетической ситуации и небыло кармической связи с котом, а когда спасли появилась.

Бодхисатвы развивают кармические связи с существами на протяжении многих жизней, посредством своих действий основанных на Бодхичитте. 

 А не потому, что им ктото молится.

----------

Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Почему не может, как эти свойства  мешают ему творить? Ведь оно же не зависимо. А от чего зависит Амитабха?


Вы поймите, что независимая штуковина не может ничего производить, у неё нет функций творения. Это доказали давным-давно такие люди, как Нагарджуна с Чандракирти. А Амитабха не самосущ, отсюда и способность творить чистые земли там и пр.

----------


## Ондрий

> А меня можно оставить? Я ведь не болтаю вроде как).


сотрите с доски все что остальные там намелавали и садитесь. Задачку в рамках заданных условий решать будем?

----------


## Нико

> сотрите с доски все что остальные там намелавали и садитесь.


Как стану модератором, сразу и сотру).

----------

Ондрий (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Задачку в рамках заданных условий решать будем?


Там я ж вроде написала ответ, правда, не вам. Карма кота зависит от многих причин. В том числе и от проходящего мимо реки с тонущим котом  бодхисаттвы 8-го бхуми  Максима&. Может, изначально у кота этого была карма утонуть в этой реке, но мы ж не фаталисты тут. И карма может измениться, при наличии бодхисаттв).

----------


## Ондрий

Вы не решали задачу, а строили отвлеченные рассуждения.

В задаче нет никаких бодхисаттв, способность спасти кота доступна любому человеку.
Если карма кота является квантово неопределенной, то любые ваши действия ее декогерируют меняют. 
Значит ли это что даже не-бодхисаттва может менять карму?

Ох, совсем не с кем тут похулиганить ((

----------

Мария Дролма (22.06.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Еще шумят грозы, спрайты и джеты в радиусе нескольких сот, а может тысяч, километров ,  шумят ШАЛ -  широкие атмосферные ливни, вызванные пролетом частиц из космоса, шумит атмосферное электричество, вызванное трением и электролизацией разных слоев воздуха. Шумит солнце.


То, что написано мною в предыдущем сообщении разве трудно понять? "То, что вы видите на экране ненастроенного телевизора" следует понимать впрямую: "то, что вы видите на экране ненастроенного телевизора". См. "частотный диапазон". Третий курс технического вуза очевидно мало что дал...

----------


## Буль

> Причем Однажды когда мне было особо плохо на душе, и я задавалась вопросом как жить дальше,ко мне приходила бабушка на то время умершая едва ли не 20 лет назад. Я четко ощутила ее прикосновение, ее запах, она сказал очень важные для меня слова, даже назвала книги и страницы где почитать молитвы и выглядела тоже намного моложе.. Еще был случай когда я проснулась от странного шума будто птица билась крыльями под потолком


_- Один раз я видел сон, что учу крокодилов читать по-фарсидски... А еще
один раз был сон, что я минарет, и у меня на голове кричат муэдзины... А еще
был сон, что мои волосы ушли на базар покупать гребешок...
     - Ну и что? - спросила царевна.
     - А то, что ты видела того оборванца тоже во сне.
     - Неправда! - сказала царевна. - Если бы это было  во  сне...  Как  мог
Мубарак вцепиться в него?!
     - Мубарак? - неестественно удивился Наимудрейший и крикнул: - Мубарак!
     Вошел Мубарак, наверно, сидел тут же под дверью.
     - Говорят, что ты вчера вцепился в какого-то оборванца?
     - Кто? Я? - сказал Мубарак. - Когда? Я вчера нигде не  был.  Я  был  на
охоте... И убил льва! - добавил он.
     Царевна недоверчиво посмотрела на него и уже менее уверенно сказала:
     - Как же так? Я помню. Я была в городе и видела козу.
     Наимудрейший и Мубарак покатились со смеху.
     - Не смейтесь! Я говорю правду! - сказала царевна сердясь. - Еще вот он
привел меня во дворец!
     И кивнула на толстого стражника, что стоял на  карауле  в  дверях.  Тот
вытаращил глаза:
     - Кто? Я! Я два дня лежал дома! И у меня болела челюсть...  Пусть  меня
разорвет шайтан, если я вру!
     Вошел султан и сказал нежно:
     - Дочь наша... Будур!
     Царевна бросилась к нему.
     - Как хорошо, что ты пришел! Скажи: ведь это было? Правда? Ты же  ругал
меня за оборванца?
     Султан сделал круглые глаза:
     - О каком оборванце ты говоришь, дочь моя? Я тебя ругал за принцев, что
их уже не осталось...
     - Да нет же! - воскликнула царевна. - Я говорю об Аладдине!
     - Об Аладдине?
     - Да! - воскликнула, сияя, царевна. - Вспомнил?
     Султан сдвинул брови и начал вспоминать:
     - Аладдин, Аладдин... О каком Аладдине ты говоришь, дочь моя?
     - Значит, я спала... и все это был сон... - печально сказала царевна.
     И глаза ее погасли._

----------

Мария Дролма (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Как стану модератором, сразу и сотру).


Ты никогда не станешь модератором. Там слишком много тайн.

----------


## Буль

> Задачка про карму. 
> Дано: вы, река, кот ламы Шрёдингера.
> 
> Кот тонет в реке. Ваши действия? 
> Если пройдете мимо, краткая жизнь будет кармой кота. 
> Если спасёте, долгая жизнь будет кармой кота. 
> Вопрос: Так какая же карма у кота ламы Шрёдингера была на самом деле?


Разная.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не решали задачу, а строили отвлеченные рассуждения.
> 
> В задаче нет никаких бодхисаттв, способность спасти кота доступна любому человеку.
> Если карма кота является квантово неопределенной, то любые ваши действия ее декогерируют меняют. 
> Значит ли это что даже не-бодхисаттва может менять карму?
> 
> Ох, совсем не с кем тут похулиганить ((


Значит. Да. Значит. Карма кота меняется в зависимости от действий либо самого кота, незапрограмированных, либо от действий других, пусть и не бодхисаттв, которые могут продлить жизнь коту. Что тут сложного, в задачке вашей?

----------


## Нико

> Ты никогда не станешь модератором. Там слишком много тайн.


Спроси ещё: хочу ли я им быть? :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Ох, совсем не с кем тут похулиганить ((


Ну конечно, Вантуса же тут нет, только тётки какие-то фанатичные.... Не похулиганишь вдоволь!

----------


## Ондрий

> Значит. Да. Значит. Карма кота меняется в зависимости от действий либо самого кота, незапрограмированных, либо от действий других, пусть и не бодхисаттв, которые могут продлить жизнь коту. Что тут сложного, в задачке вашей?


т.е. по-вашему карму может менять любой "пусть и не бодхисаттва". Ок. А как тогда быть с Писанием, что на карму могут влиять только бодхисаттвы с 8го бхуми? А в других источниках генеральная линия партии утверждает что даже будды не могут влиять на карму? )) 

Вот вы и попались )). Теперь вам нужно ответить прямо противоположным образом. Попробуем узнать, что получится? (хотя вопрос был совсем о другом и вы его проигнорировали)

----------


## Нико

> т.е. по-вашему карму может менять любой "пусть и не бодхисаттва". Ок. А как тогда быть с Писанием, что на карму могут влиять только бодхисаттвы с 8го бхуми? А в других источниках генеральная линия партии утверждает что даже будды не могут влиять на карму? )) 
> 
> Вот вы и попались )). Теперь вам нужно ответить прямо противоположным образом. Попробуем узнать, что получится? (хотя вопрос был совсем о другом и вы его проигнорировали)


А чего вы свои сообщения пишете, а потом стираете? Это наводит на подозрения.... Я не отвечу по-другому, не дождётесь, ибо весь вопрос -- кармические связи, о чём много тут писала уже, не вам. Но это как-то всеми игнорируется... Есть кармическая связь -- будет помощь. Нету -- ничего не будет, понятно вам? 

О чём другом вопрос был, я не очень поняла. Русский язык пока не забыла.

*Даже человеку с последней стадией рака* может помочь не бодхисаттва, если у них есть связь кармическая. Это Дубинин тот же может подтвердить. Так что писания-писаниями, а жизнь -- жизнью.

----------

Мария Дролма (22.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Задачка про карму. 
> Дано: вы, река, кот ламы Шрёдингера.
> 
> Кот тонет в реке. Ваши действия? 
> Если пройдете мимо, краткая жизнь будет кармой кота. 
> Если спасёте, долгая жизнь будет кармой кота. 
> Вопрос: Так какая же карма у кота ламы Шрёдингера была на самом деле?


Нет. Верный вопрос здесь: Какова будет карма если вы вытащите кота ламы Шредингера, и затем задушите когда начтет вырываться и царапаться от испуга.

----------

Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Что нужно сделать, чтобы попасть в ад и при этом создать спасительную карму? 
> Если я не вижу проявления бодхисатв в мире это ещё может означать, что 1) либо они как то заумно действуют 2) либо не действует совсем. 
> и 3) как привёл универсальный ответ Вл.Никол.- есть карма то помагают, нет кармы...вобщем, на все воля кармы:-) 
> 
> Можете объяснить в чем принципиальная разница творения из ничего, одной лишь силой своего Ума Богом этого Космоса и творением Амитабхой Чистой Земли?


А вы представьте болото . В нем рыбки разные плавают. Рядышком вы видите чистый пруд, решаете перенести рыбешек туда для их благополучия. А они совсем не вкурсе, вы их оттуда, а они на дно. Продолжите вы их ловить и пугать или оставите в покое и поможете только тем кто будет плавать на поверхности , и может даже сам попросится? Ведь рыбам же вы никак не объясниет своих намерений они вас абсолютно не воспринимают, вы для них почти что не существуете . Им интересна и хороша своя занятость в мутной воде.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> _- Один раз я видел сон, что учу крокодилов читать по-фарсидски... А еще
> один раз был сон, что я минарет, и у меня на голове кричат муэдзины... А еще
> был сон, что мои волосы ушли на базар покупать гребешок...
>      - Ну и что? - спросила царевна.
>      - А то, что ты видела того оборванца тоже во сне.
>      - Неправда! - сказала царевна. - Если бы это было  во  сне...  Как  мог
> Мубарак вцепиться в него?!
>      - Мубарак? - неестественно удивился Наимудрейший и крикнул: - Мубарак!
>      Вошел Мубарак, наверно, сидел тут же под дверью.
> ...


«Реальность – это иллюзия, хоть и очень навязчивая». А Эйнштейн.))

----------


## Ондрий

> А чего вы свои сообщения пишете, а потом стираете? Эшто наводит на подозрения....


Это провокаци приступов мнительности и подозрительности))



> О чём другом вопрос был, я не очень поняла.


это было ясно с вашей первой попытки. 

Впрочем оставим сию тему т.к. для нее уже давно почти нет подходящего кворума.)) Увы, cпособность в решении апорий для многих верующих не есть самая сильная их черта, хотя это удивительно т.к. они считают себя "логиками" да еще знатоками прасангики.

----------


## Нико

> Впрочем оставим тему. Увы, cпособность в решении апорий для многих верующих не самая сильная их черта, хотя это удивительно т.к. они считают себя "логиками" да еще знатоками прасангики.


Предложение "Оставить тему" вам не к лицу как-то. Потому что это чистый проигрыш, а всё написанное далее лишь бла-бла-бла. Вопрос ваш был не про прасангику, а про карму. Хоть одно от другого отличить умеете, или уже "всё забылось", кроме алгебры, геометрии и высоких технологий? Какая на самом деле была карма у кота? Тут без спец. приборов не обойтись, видимо. Так сами ответьте, в назидательно-поучительных целях! А мы почитаем.....

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет. Верный вопрос здесь: Какова будет карма если вы вытащите кота ламы Шредингера, и затем задушите когда начтет вырываться и царапаться от испуга.


задушить руки тянутся не бедолагу кота, а обильно пишуших "знатоков" Писания и "логиков" с "философами".

----------

Мария Дролма (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> задушить руки тянутся не бедолагу кота, а обильно пишуших "знатоков" Писания и "логиков" с "философами".


Если вы обо мне, я буду признательна! Сам Ондрий задушил, не кто-нить! Это войдёт в анналы....

----------


## Ондрий

> Предложение "Оставить тему" вам не к лицу как-то. Потому что это чистый проигрыш, а всё написанное далее лишь бла-бла-бла. Вопрос ваш был не про прасангику, а про карму. Хоть одно от другого отличить умеете, или уже "всё забылось", кроме алгебры, геометрии и высоких технологий? Какая на самом деле была карма у кота? Тут без спец. приборов не обойтись, видимо. Так сами ответьте, в назидательно-поучительных целях! А мы почитаем.....


Уж вы почитаете... Даже в простых диалогах без грубостей не могут обойтись. Воистину _Nolite dare sanctum canibus; neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos, ne forteconculcent eas pedibus suis, et conversi dirumpant vos_

----------


## Нико

> Уж вы почитаете... Даже в простых диалогах без грубостей не могут обойтись. Воистину _Nolite dare sanctum canibus; neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos, ne forteconculcent eas pedibus suis, et conversi dirumpant vos_


Я уже заметила: когда мужчинам нечего сказать в ответ на аргументы женщин, они почему-то переходят на латынь. Потому что мало кто понимает и пр. Хос вон тоже сегодня на латынь перешёл в ответ на мой простой вопрос. Это случайность или закономерность, а? Мы умеем не только вязать крючком, не сомневайтесь!

----------


## Нико

> Уж вы почитаете... Даже в простых диалогах без грубостей не могут обойтись. Воистину [I]Nolite dare sanctum canibus; neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos, ne forteconculcent eas pedibus suis, et conversi dirumpant vos


Для заинтересованных привожу перевод, ибо работа у меня такая: переводить с мужского на женский:

 "Не давайте святыни псам и не бросайте жемчуга вашего перед свиньями, чтобы они не попрали его ногами своими и, обратившись, не растерзали вас".

Если у вас есть жемчуг, в чём я очень сомневаюсь, не бросайте перед свиньями в наше время экономического кризиса. В банк положите под проценты, и будет вам щастье).

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Если вы обо мне, я буду признательна! Сам Ондрий задушил, не кто-нить! Это войдёт в анналы....


Не входите в анналы с Нико при нас, это - дело интимное, мы стесняемся.

Кот имеет определенную карму, хоть нам и неизвестную. Если его спасти,  он при ней так и останется (насильственная смерть), но она  реализуется в другое время, в другом месте, возможно, при другом перерождении.
Если человек попадает в Чистые Страны, то он попадает туда в силу своей связи с буддизмом и карма остается при нем, но появляется возможность интенсивно практиковать и с ней расстаться.
Так я понимаю.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Мария Дролма (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> То, что написано мною в предыдущем сообщении разве трудно понять? "То, что вы видите на экране ненастроенного телевизора" следует понимать впрямую: "то, что вы видите на экране ненастроенного телевизора". См. "частотный диапазон". Третий курс технического вуза очевидно мало что дал...


critics detected

----------

Буль (23.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Для заинтересованных привожу перевод, ибо работа у меня такая: переводить с мужского на женский


афоризм это афоризм, из песен слов не выкинешь, а вот просить объяснить шуточную задачу, вызывает то самое чувство когда рассказал анекдот, а никто не смеется. Тут или анекдот тупой вместе с рассказчиком или слушатели. Решать вам.

----------


## Нико

> афоризм это афоризм, из песен слов не выкинешь, а вот просить объяснить шуточную задачу, вызывает то самое чувство когда рассказал анекдот, а никто не смеется. Тут или анекдот тупой вместе с рассказчиком или слушатели. Решать вам.


Конечно, это слушатели тупят! Даже не сомневайтесь!)

----------


## Ондрий

если я кого обидел - прошу прощения.

----------


## Нико

> если я кого обидел - прошу прощения.


Вы никого не обидели, просто показали своё знание латинских афоризмов :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tomahawk

> Забыла имена этих исследователей, в том числе, там была одна супружеская пара, они поклялись друг другу, что, когда первый из них умрёт, он передаст ""оттуда" сообщение другому через белый шум. Так и случилось вроде.


 Все это напоминает так называемый "Феномен электронный голосов". Если очень интересно, то далее по ссылке много, но впечатление от этих "исследований" крайне неоднозначное, хотя и любопытно, конечно. http://www.rait.airclima.ru/

----------


## Legba

> афоризм это афоризм, из песен слов не выкинешь, а вот просить объяснить шуточную задачу, вызывает то самое чувство когда рассказал анекдот, а никто не смеется. Тут или анекдот тупой вместе с рассказчиком или слушатели. Решать вам.


Ондрий, мне кажется, Вы издеваетесь.))
Вы бы еще спросили, "может ли Будда явить Чистую Землю, в которую сам не сможет попасть"...
Ну, или "догонит ли Картикея Ганешу".

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, мне кажется, Вы издеваетесь.))
> Вы бы еще спросили, "может ли Будда явить Чистую Землю, в которую сам не сможет попасть"...
> Ну, или "догонит ли Картикея Ганешу".


Вовсе нет, хотя и немного да)), но только немного. И тем более тут нет схоластики про кончик иглы и кол-ва чертей.

В задачке много всяких пасхалок. Например о джатаке, в которой тогда еще Бодхисаттва пришел как-то во дворец к однму радже в виде йогина с накидкой из шкуры обезъяны. Придворные брахманы начали его корить, мол как же так, ахимса, все такое. На что Бодхисаттва им начал объяснять что это только ее карма такая, ибо нельзя испытать то, чему не было причин, а он дескать только орудие. Придворные призадумались и решили что он прав, потом он сказал, что так считать не правильно и что он вообще никого не убивал, а это только магия такая, обезъянка жива-здорова. Тут все возрадовались, а придворные вместе с раджей приняли Истинную Дхарму™, в общем классический хэппи энд, но мне кажется Будда их тогда просто пороллил)

Еще там проблемы свободы воли и детерминизма. Еще там вопросы о противоречивых возможностях "изменения" кармы. и т.д. и т.д. 
Задачка-то красивая и смешная, но чота кинулись ругать.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------

